# TOP CONTENDERS FOR VEGAS



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TITLE SAYS IT ALL :biggrin: NOT ONLY RADICALS BUT EVERY CLASS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Rec, im sure theres more to come with his bike

Pinnacle, new paint job is my prediction

???

Sure he will bust out with some new things to take out the 16inch Category

Trike Class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK VEGAS!!!


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

ASYLUM -TRIKE OF TH YEAR FO SHO UNBEATABLE TRIKE 

PINNACLE- BIKE OF THE YEAR 

ITS GOING TO BE GOOD THOUGH ALOT OF NICE BIKES 

FREDDY"S REVENGE/AQUAMINI/PROBLEMAS/LADY DEATH/CREAMATOR/TOMBSTONE/PROFESSOR X TRIKE/LIL SWEET AND SOUR/AFTERSHOCK/MOST HATED TRIKE NICE BIKES I DONT KNOW IF WOLVERINE WOULD SHOW BUT I WISH I WAS THERE


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 11 2006, 09:06 PM~5951666
> *
> Sure he will bust out with some new things to take out the 16inch Category
> 
> *


the sissy bar is juiced?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 11 2006, 10:39 PM~5951802
> *the sissy bar is juiced?
> *


NO, not until he runs some fluid lines to them, right now there just cylinders for sissy bars.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I like that first bike in the pic...it has a chance of giving pinnacle a run for his money...but he needs a turntable.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 12 2006, 05:02 PM~5952134
> *I like that first bike in the pic...it has a chance of giving pinnacle a run for his money...but he needs a turntable.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

ALSO SUPERMAN HAS A GREAT CHANCE OF BIKE OF THE YEAR...TIGHT COMP THIS YEAR


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 01:28 AM~5952385
> *:banghead:
> *


having problems?????? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 12 2006, 05:42 PM~5952250
> *ALSO SUPERMAN HAS A GREAT CHANCE OF BIKE OF THE YEAR...TIGHT COMP THIS YEAR
> *


Superman / MOS ( Man Of Steel ) is over in Japan :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 12 2006, 12:57 PM~5952593
> *Superman / MOS ( Man Of Steel ) is over in Japan  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK WIM WILL TAKE THE MILD CLASS AGAIN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RAIDERS SEQUAL WILL TAKE THE STREET CLASS AGAIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im probably going to win nothing again.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

the frame that sic713 is doin for me is going to vegas...its a three wheeler :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 12 2006, 07:49 AM~5952977
> *the frame that sic713 is doin for me is going to vegas...its a three wheeler :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which one ?


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 08:51 AM~5952983
> *which one ?
> *


the one he has posted up in his topic a lil sumthin sumthin :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats my frame :biggrin: page


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

page 17


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This one?


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 09:02 AM~5953013
> *This one?
> 
> 
> ...


yup :biggrin: yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool. Whos going to paint it?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

I KNOW RABBIT'S TRIKE WOULD BE A TOP CONTEDER


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 12 2006, 09:34 AM~5953110
> *I KNOW RABBIT'S TRIKE WOULD BE A TOP CONTEDER
> *


NOT READY FOR THIS YEAR :angry: NEXT YEAR WILL BE A DIFERENT STORY


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

SO WAT UP WITH PEOPLE SAYING THAT IF U DIDNT GO TO A LOWRIDER SHOW THAT YOU CANT COMPETE IN VEGAS


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 12:01 PM~5953653
> *SO WAT UP WITH PEOPLE SAYING THAT IF U DIDNT GO TO A LOWRIDER SHOW THAT YOU CANT COMPETE IN VEGAS
> *


IF U DONT GOT TO N LRM SHOW U DONT QUALIFY FOR VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 11:01 AM~5953653
> *SO WAT UP WITH PEOPLE SAYING THAT IF U DIDNT GO TO A LOWRIDER SHOW THAT YOU CANT COMPETE IN VEGAS
> *


Tony O says its a new rules made up to make it hard on people to just go and have fun.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 09:12 AM~5953042
> *Cool. Whos going to paint it?
> *



still debating have a couple ppl who want to get down on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 12 2006, 11:03 AM~5953667
> *still debating have a couple ppl who want to get down on it
> *


Not alot of time left for that sort of thing. Do you think you will make it?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 12:03 PM~5953663
> *Tony O says its a new rules made up to make it hard on people to just go and have fun.
> *


SO I GUESS I AINT SHOWING IN VEGAS THESE YEAR THEN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 11:08 AM~5953699
> *SO I GUESS I AINT SHOWING IN VEGAS THESE YEAR THEN
> *


Thats right. We will be sitting here on the computer waiting for the results.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NO ILL STILL GO BUT I GUESS I CANT SHOW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 12:01 PM~5953653
> *SO WAT UP WITH PEOPLE SAYING THAT IF U DIDNT GO TO A LOWRIDER SHOW THAT YOU CANT COMPETE IN VEGAS
> *


THATS NOT TRUE.................................IS IT ???


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THATS WAT TONY-O SAID


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 12:11 PM~5953719
> *THATS WAT TONY-O SAID
> *


TONY O IS BULLSHITTING .........................................


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 12:05 PM~5953677
> *Not alot of time left for that sort of thing. Do you think you will make it?
> *



yea i no...ill have my mind made up when i get the frame :biggrin: ...most likly voodoo kustoms he painted my first trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 11:10 AM~5953714
> *THATS NOT TRUE.................................IS IT ???
> *


You dont have that problem homie. We will talk abot it more in chat tonight.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol hahhahaahhha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK RAUL WILL TAKE FULL CUSTOM TRIKE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK CODY FROM ATERED IMAGES FOR FULL CUSTOM


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HE ISNT GOING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 11:33 AM~5953806
> *I THINK RAUL WILL TAKE FULL CUSTOM TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i can take it. In about 4 or 5 years. :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5953818
> *HE ISNT GOING
> *


WHO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 11:39 AM~5953825
> *WHO
> *


ME. I got scared.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 12:39 PM~5953825
> *WHO
> *


RAUL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 12 2006, 11:41 AM~5953834
> *RAUL
> *


What?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NO HE ASKED WHO WASNT GOING AND I SAID U


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5953817
> *I THINK CODY FROM ATERED IMAGES FOR FULL CUSTOM
> 
> 
> ...


u no da guy wit dis bike he kinda sound like forest gump on da real not to make fun of him or nuttin be he kinda do


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2006, 12:56 PM~5953889
> *u no da guy wit dis bike he kinda sound like forest gump on da real not to make fun of him or nuttin be he kinda do
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 12:56 PM~5953891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont he???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2006, 12:57 PM~5953892
> *dont he???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

but he koo and his bike iz hella clean


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

run forest runnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 01:03 PM~5953920
> *run forest runnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


 :biggrin: aww dats cold


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i know the guy who painted murled and pinstriped that frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 12:06 PM~5953929
> *i know the guy who painted  murled and pinstriped that frame
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 01:06 PM~5953929
> *i know the guy who painted  murled and pinstriped that frame
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyones mad


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

FULL KUSTOM IS GOING TO AQUAMINI FO SHO


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 05:33 AM~5953806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your competition Raul


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 13 2006, 01:26 AM~5954378
> *Whats your competition Raul
> *


Professor X


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 05:10 PM~5963906
> *Professor X
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big ass fork :0 .. but a nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 07:10 AM~5963906
> *Professor X
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the murals on that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 07:03 PM~5964163
> *Who did the murals on that?
> *


Chavo up in PHX. He's done the murals on Inferno, Tombstone, Professor X, and Fantasy bike. He gets a lot of business from us. He also did the paint and graphics on Wyatt's Revenge and my 2 skateboards So 3 guys have given him like 7 projects


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 09:10 AM~5964215
> *Chavo up in PHX.  He's done the murals on Inferno, Tombstone, Professor X, and Fantasy bike.  He gets a lot of business from us.  He also did the paint and graphics on Wyatt's Revenge and my 2 skateboards  So 3 guys have given him like 7 projects
> *


The skateboards are yours? I think I lost quite some respect for you/. If I get around to it ill show you a real custom showboard.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 14 2006, 09:29 AM~5964718
> *The skateboards are yours? I think I lost quite some respect for you/. If I get around to it ill show you a real custom showboard.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 14 2006, 08:29 PM~5964718
> *The skateboards are yours? I think I lost quite some respect for you/. If I get around to it ill show you a real custom showboard.
> *


What's wrong with my skateboards? They're custom boards, plated axles, murals, pinstriping, gold leaf.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm gonna win Skateboard of the Year this year with the Tombstone Skateboard  













Lil Casino will come in second 











:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont know to be honest the green one with gold trucks should win just becasue its bad ass and it looks like a skateboard  not talking shit


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 10:32 AM~5964737
> *What's wrong with my skateboards?  They're custom boards, plated axles, murals, pinstriping, gold leaf.....
> *


You gotta go out and get the goods. Do a longboard, fish board, it has to look like a skateboard. No name trucks and wheels kill it. Although your paint is badass, I dont consider it good in my standards.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 14 2006, 11:23 AM~5965057
> *i dont know to be honest the green one with gold trucks should win just becasue its bad ass and it looks like a skateboard    not talking shit
> *


pics?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 14 2006, 11:42 AM~5965196
> *You gotta go out and get the goods. Do a longboard, fish board, it has to look like a skateboard. No name trucks and wheels kill it. Although your paint is badass, I dont consider it good in my standards.
> *


You know what bro, im sorry. You still been in the game loinger than I have, and you advice is always great. You have some badass lowlows, so I shouldnt be critisizing you.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony will be emotionally hurt for a long time to come, keep him in your prayers


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

I KNOW LEGIONS HAS THE MILD CLASS CLOSED ALREADY 

WIZARD STYLE MILD SHOWSTOPPER


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 11:57 AM~5965320
> *tony will be emotionally hurt for a long time to come, keep him in your prayers
> *


naw, hes better than that.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not to be like that but i think Wimone will take the mild class again, it's hard to beat his bike.


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 12 2006, 05:24 PM~5954372
> *FULL KUSTOM IS GOING TO AQUAMINI FO SHO
> *


I WOULDNT COUNT ON IT FREDDY WILL SHOW UNDER FULL AS WELL


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 12 2006, 12:35 AM~5951782
> *ASYLUM -TRIKE OF TH YEAR FO SHO UNBEATABLE TRIKE
> 
> PINNACLE- BIKE OF THE YEAR
> ...


WOLVERINE- BIKE OF THE YEAR FOLLOWED BY FREDDY'S REVENGE YALL HAVENT SEEN NOTHING YET VEGAS BELONGS TO LEGIONS SOOOOOOOOO MANY BIKE OUT OF LEGIONS ARE COMMING OUT NO SAYIN WHAT THEY ARE YET YALL SEE IN VEGAS


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5965367
> *not to be like that but i think Wimone will take the mild class again, it's hard to beat his bike.
> *



WIZARD STYLE HAS MILD BEAT BY ALMOST 100 POINTS NOONE HEARD OF IT YET BUT U WATCH FOR IT WE HAVE SOME STUFF YALL NEVER SEEN BEFORE AGAIN 

MILD BIKE OF THE YEAR WIZARD STYLE - LEGIONS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 09:57 PM~5965320
> *tony will be emotionally hurt for a long time to come, keep him in your prayers
> *


I'm emotionally scared forever :tears:









:roflmao:



To be honest I don't know a damn thing about skateboards, I just bought 2 generic Walmart ones and ripped the axles and wheels off of them, had the custom boards made out of plexiglass, and had them all done up. They were intended to be just extra entries at shows but the tour director of LRM won't let me enter them. I can only bring them out for exhibition so I'm going to put the Tombstone one on my bike display for accessories or display points


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Aug 14 2006, 10:16 PM~5965483
> *WIZARD STYLE HAS MILD BEAT BY ALMOST 100 POINTS NOONE HEARD OF IT YET BUT U WATCH FOR IT WE HAVE SOME STUFF YALL NEVER SEEN BEFORE AGAIN
> 
> MILD BIKE OF THE YEAR WIZARD STYLE - LEGIONS
> *



What about Mild 16" Bike of the Year? :dunno: Baloo's Jungle?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LEGIONS WILL BE WELL REPRESENTED IN THE MILD AND FULL CUSTOM CLASS. THAT IS NOT SAYING ANYTHING BAD AGAINST WIMONE.... HE WILL BE TOUGH TO TAKE OUT..... 

FREDDY'S REVENGE WILL BE OUR TITLE CONTENDER AND HE IS DOING IT UP REAL GOOD....SO HE WILL BE THERE STRONG.

OF COURSE WE HAVE LADY DEATH THAT QUALIFIES FOR THE SWEEPS AS WELL THIS YEAR... SO THAT IS A SECOND TITLE CONTENDER FOR LEGIONS...

WE MIGHT NOT BE THERE IN NUMBERS... BUT WE WILL BE THERE.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 10:48 PM~5965663
> *LEGIONS WILL BE WELL REPRESENTED IN THE MILD AND FULL CUSTOM CLASS.  THAT IS NOT SAYING ANYTHING BAD AGAINST WIMONE.... HE WILL BE TOUGH TO TAKE OUT.....
> 
> FREDDY'S REVENGE WILL BE OUR TITLE CONTENDER AND HE IS DOING IT UP REAL GOOD....SO HE WILL BE THERE STRONG.
> ...


the 16" class is already taken by Rollerz 

He caught me sleeping in SD but I wasn't done with it, I just half assed it to qualify it


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5965742
> *the 16" class is already taken  by Rollerz
> *



YOU MEAN LIKE YOU TOOK THE 16" CLASS IN SD???? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 11:04 PM~5965756
> *YOU MEAN LIKE YOU TOOK THE 16" CLASS IN SD???? :0
> *



That's alright man I got something for him. I wasn't even halfway finished with it and plus that was Wyatt's Revenge not Tombstone


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 12:19 PM~5965515
> *What about Mild 16" Bike of the Year?  :dunno:  Baloo's Jungle?
> *


I THOUGHT HARRYS DREAM ALWAYS TOOK THAT CLASS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2006, 11:05 PM~5965765
> *I THOUGHT HARRYS DREAM ALWAYS TOOK THAT CLASS
> *



Ah yeah I forgot about that one. Yeah that's a cool one


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 02:05 PM~5965764
> *That's alright man I got something for him.  I wasn't even halfway finished with it and plus that was Wyatt's Revenge  not Tombstone
> *



THOUGHT YOU HAD WYATTS REVENGE IN SD??

WELL YOU KNOW HE HAS BEEN WORKING ON SOME THINGS ALSO.

IT WILL BE INTERESTING...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 11:07 PM~5965784
> *THOUGHT YOU HAD WYATTS REVENGE IN SD??
> 
> WELL YOU KNOW HE HAS BEEN WORKING ON SOME THINGS ALSO.
> ...


Yeah, Wyatt's Revenge was in SD just to qualify. I was not finished with it yet.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5965830
> *Yeah, Wyatt's Revenge was in SD just to qualify.  I was not finished with it yet.
> *



So you are taking both 16" radicals.... both having some new stuff added..... like i said... it is going to be interesting....

Is the dragon bike going???

He might be someone else involved in the sweeps picture...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 01:14 PM~5965859
> *So you are taking both 16" radicals.... both having some new stuff added..... like i said... it is going to be interesting....
> 
> Is the dragon bike going???
> ...


THAT DRAGON BIKE WAS UGLY AS A TRIKE AND STILL UGLY AS A TWO WHEELER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 11:14 PM~5965859
> *So you are taking both 16" radicals.... both having some new stuff added..... like i said... it is going to be interesting....
> 
> Is the dragon bike going???
> ...


Yeah I'l be bringing those two plus Fantasy so I'll have the 20" Semi custom class in check too along with a couple originals. The originals aren't all that though, just entries.

Dragon bike from SD is retired. Gene was pissed when it didn't even place in sweepstakes so he's turned off from that.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

YA HAVE A PIC OF IT?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 01:17 PM~5965894
> *Yeah I'l be bringing those two plus Fantasy so I'll have the 20" Semi custom class in check too along with a couple originals.  The originals aren't all that though, just entries.
> 
> Dragon bike from SD is retired.  Gene was pissed when it didn't even place in sweepstakes so he's turned off from that.
> *


SO U CAN ENTER WITHOUT HAVING COMPETED AT A LRM SHOW


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 14 2006, 01:18 PM~5965906
> *YA HAVE A PIC OF IT?
> *


ITS A SECRET


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 14 2006, 01:22 PM~5965945
> *ITS A SECRET
> *


HAHHHAAHHHA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2006, 11:21 PM~5965938
> *SO U CAN ENTER WITHOUT HAVING COMPETED AT A LRM SHOW
> *


I entered the originals, Tombstone, and Wyatt's Revenge at shows during the year.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

SOME ONE SHOW HIM THAT UGLY 3 WHEELER


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NORMALLY YOU CAN ENTER WHATEVER IN VEGAS... BUT YOU HAVE TO QUALIFY IF YOU WANT TO PLACE IN THE SWEEPSTAKES.

IN YEARS PAST YOU USED TO HAVE TO PLACE 1ST IN YOUR CLASS TO EVEN QUALIFY FOR THE SUPERSHOW.... BUT THEY DROPPED THAT 2 YEARS AGO....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TONY O WAS SAYING THAT IF U DIDNT COMPETE IN ANY LRM YOU COULDNT SHOW IN VEGAS


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm i wished that there where shows like that in europe  

shows are so stupid here, there are maximum 10 lowriders (all chrome or just with mirroirs) :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 11:29 PM~5966012
> *NORMALLY YOU CAN ENTER WHATEVER IN VEGAS... BUT YOU HAVE TO QUALIFY IF YOU WANT TO PLACE IN THE SWEEPSTAKES.
> 
> IN YEARS PAST YOU USED TO HAVE TO PLACE 1ST IN YOUR CLASS TO EVEN QUALIFY FOR THE SUPERSHOW.... BUT THEY DROPPED THAT 2 YEARS AGO....
> *



This year they changed it. They think that all the bike spots will be filled so now they're saying you HAVE to have qualified it during the year otherwise it can't enter, even for streets and originals  

They MIGHT let you register it if you can shove it in the same space as the other one you're entering :dunno: Space is the issue this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 12:32 PM~5966038
> *This year they changed it.  They think that all the bike spots will be filled so now they're saying you HAVE to have qualified it during the year otherwise it can't enter, even for streets and originals
> 
> They MIGHT let you register it if you can shove it in the same space as the other one you're entering :dunno:    Space is the issue this year.
> *


When did they change that? 

How is it that only you know about it? 

Where does it say that on the LRM website?

Why isnt that information public?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 11:34 PM~5966059
> *When did they change that?
> 
> How is it that only you know about it?
> ...


because I have talked to them about it already. It used to be Yolanda at LRM but they got rid of her and now the contact person is Martha. She's one of the women that pass out the goody bags in the registration lines. Things get changed in the rules mid year like that depending on how the tour is going and so far this year they've had a lot of sell out shows so they had to tighten the rules for Vegas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where does it say that on the LRM website?

Why isnt that information public?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 01:38 PM~5966093
> *because I have talked to them about it already.  It used to be Yolanda at LRM but they got rid of her and now the contact person is Martha.  She's one of the women that pass out the goody bags in the registration lines.  Things get changed in the rules mid year like that depending on how the tour is going and so far this year they've had a lot of sell out shows so they had to tighten the rules for Vegas.
> *


I THINK TONY-O IS JUST AFRAID OF ALL THE OTHER CLUBS THAT HAVE SOME GOOD COMPETITION


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2006, 11:40 PM~5966123
> *I THINK TONY-O IS JUST AFRAID OF ALL THE OTHER CLUBS THAT HAVE SOME GOOD COMPETITION
> *



I ain't affraid man. I am well prepared in my respective classes. I ain't going for Sweepstakes this year, I'm going for my classes and of course to support Rollerz Only, the 2006 Lowrider Club of the Year.  

I dont know if it says it on their website but you can call LRM yourself to find out.

714-939-2400 ask for Martha or John


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 12:44 PM~5966148
> *I ain't affraid man.  I am well prepared in my respective classes.  I ain't going for Sweepstakes this year, I'm going for my classes and of course to support Rollerz Only, the 2006 Lowrider Club of the Year.
> 
> I dont know if it says it on their website but you can call LRM yourself to find out.
> ...


That shit is just and answering machine. Im familiar with that #. Its not on the website and its not public information so Im going to go with that.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Everybody can expect that Nobility will be there with some Title Contenders. As far as who will win.... I am not to sure of that one but I am hoping it will be Pinnacle!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 15 2006, 12:06 AM~5966287
> *Everybody can expect that Nobility will be there with some Title Contenders. As far as who will win.... I am not to sure of that one but I am hoping it will be Pinnacle!
> *



Pinnacle

Rec

Wolverine


Top 3? :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

And the crowd awaits BigTex's response on his appearance at the Super Show.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 12:16 AM~5966365
> *:wave:
> *


16" Class:


Creamator, Tombstone, Lady Death


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 14 2006, 03:15 PM~5966357
> *And the crowd awaits BigTex's response on his appearance at the Super Show.....
> *



IF I CAN GET MIKE TO PICK UP MY STUFF.... THEN YEAH I WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 15 2006, 12:24 AM~5966424
> *IF I CAN GET MIKE TO PICK UP MY STUFF.... THEN YEAH I WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


Yo man I'll drive 15 hours out of my way, pick your shyt up, and take it to the show :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 03:26 PM~5966436
> *Yo man I'll drive 15 hours out of my way, pick your shyt up, and take it to the show  :biggrin:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 15 2006, 12:31 AM~5966493
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.....
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

who is this guy you call mike?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 15 2006, 12:32 AM~5966508
> *who is this guy you call mike?
> *



Mike Lopez? :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Mike Lopez is going to Texas to bring W3 to Super Show?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 15 2006, 12:35 AM~5966522
> *Mike Lopez is going to Texas to bring W3 to Super Show?
> *



:roflmao: Damn it that's the funniest thing I've seen all day :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN RUMORS ARE GOING TO GET STARTED....


MIKE KNOWS WHO MIKE IS......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I know that I am not that Mike. I dont have any room for your bike and small house(your display)! LOL


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 14 2006, 03:37 PM~5966541
> *I know that I am not that Mike. I dont have any room for your bike and small house(your display)! LOL
> *



THEN GUESS US AND OUR LITTLE HOUSE AREN'T GOING........ :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 15 2006, 12:37 AM~5966541
> *I know that I am not that Mike. I dont have any room for your bike and small house(your display)! LOL
> *



7 x 14' trailer just for the display :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 03:41 PM~5966572
> *7 x 14' trailer just for the display  :cheesy:
> *



MAN THE BIKE AND DISPLAY FIT INSIDE A 6X12...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey did you book your reservations at the Stratosphere yet? The Casino is awaiting my arrival to take my money.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 14 2006, 03:46 PM~5966606
> *Hey did you book your reservations at the Stratosphere yet? The Casino is awaiting my arrival to take my money.
> *



I HAVE RESERVATIONS AT THE FLAMINGO..... I TOLD PEDRO I WOULD GO HELP HIM SET UP IF I CAN CHANGE MY FLIGHT PLANS...

IF I CHANGE THE PLANS I AM GOING TO TRY TO GET THE STRATOSPHERE...

WE NEED TO GO DONATE MONEY... YOU SHOULD BE USED TO IT ALREADY HAVING DONATE DURING THE CRUISE....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 15 2006, 12:46 AM~5966606
> *Hey did you book your reservations at the Stratosphere yet? The Casino is awaiting my arrival to take my money.
> *



Ah yeah everyones up at the Stratosphere this year. Big party with the Rollerz Only crew :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah I stayed there last year and i liked it better than other hotels.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much is a night at the Stratosphere? Where is everyone staying?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ill be Vegas..... in 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 03:46 PM~5966943
> *How much is a night at the Stratosphere? Where is everyone staying?
> *


I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH PRIMEMEDIA(LRM) SPACE IS AVAILABLE $30 TO REGISTER FOR BIKES ...INDOORS BASED ON PRIORITY AS TO HOW MANY LRM SHOWS YOU ATTENDED AND HOW YOU PLACED


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:46 AM~5966943
> *How much is a night at the Stratosphere? Where is everyone staying?
> *


Stratosphere booked on Travelocity


Fri, Oct 6 $ 100.10 
Sat, Oct 7 $ 100.10 
Sun, Oct 8 $ 49.40 
Sum of nightly rates: $ 249.60 
Taxes & Fees: $ 43.98 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Room Total: $ 293.58


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *TonyO, LIL PHX*, green ice, G_BALLAH, *51gjr*, elspock84



Whatup Rollerz? :wave:

I'll let you guys predict the champions this year but here are my top choices:

Pinnacle
Rec
Wolverine

Professor X 
Legions Trike
Hulk Trike :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST RECIVED THIS IN MAIL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 15 2006, 02:04 AM~5967092
> *JUST RECIVED THIS IN MAIL
> *


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5966971
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH PRIMEMEDIA(LRM) SPACE IS AVAILABLE $30 TO REGISTER FOR BIKES ...INDOORS BASED ON PRIORITY AS TO HOW MANY LRM SHOWS YOU ATTENDED AND HOW YOU PLACED
> *


Then the rule has changed agian because i was told the same thing Tony O was told. We tried to transfer reg from houston to vegas and they said only bikes that showed and place at a LRM show can enter? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 15 2006, 02:08 AM~5967135
> *Then the rule has changed agian because i was told the same thing Tony O was told. We tried to transfer reg from houston to vegas and they said only bikes that showed and place at a LRM show can enter? :dunno:
> *



Its Martha's fault  Oh well then its on I'll bring what I want to bring. I dunno. I'm confused now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2006, 03:04 PM~5967092
> *JUST RECIVED THIS IN MAIL
> *


What are you going to do with that? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 03:09 PM~5967146
> *Its Martha's fault     Oh well then its on I'll bring what I want to bring.  I dunno.  I'm confused now
> *


Thats probably what got martha fired.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 02:09 AM~5967148
> *What are you going to do with that?  :dunno:
> *


He's gonna make copies and use it as TP :biggrin: 



J/K :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5967148
> *What are you going to do with that?  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hawkeye is goin to win it all :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 02:10 AM~5967156
> *Thats probably what got martha fired.
> *



Now I'm really confused. I thought Yolanda got fired and they made Martha take over some of her duties :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Billy, BIG MICK-DOGG, SIC'N'TWISTED, LowRider_69, JUSTDEEZ, low83cutty, ROBERT71MC, elspock84, JB4113


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: Who ever got fired.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 04:13 PM~5967198
> *for jakes sake
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 02:13 AM~5967195
> *:roflmao: Who ever got fired.
> *


It was Yolanda who isn't there anymore but she seemed to be ok IMO. She always gave me the hook up on score sheets but now nobody gives me my score sheets


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 04:13 PM~5967198
> *for jakes sake
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 03:15 PM~5967208
> *It was Yolanda who isn't there anymore but she seemed to be ok IMO.  She always gave me the hook up on score sheets but now nobody gives me my score sheets
> *


i had a fedish for yolonda


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 02:18 AM~5967213
> *i had a fedish for yolonda
> *



Did you ever see what she looked like?

She was just a voice on a phone to me but she gave me the hookup on scoresheets :thumbsup: I miss her :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 03:21 PM~5967225
> *Did you ever see what she looked like?
> *


i think so she is out in the pre reg line givin u ur free bees thats why i said had.. the name sounds hot


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 02:21 AM~5967228
> *i think so thats why i said had.. the name sounds hot
> *


She could have been hot and fine or nasty lookin :barf:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: raul told me who she was when u are in line at the shows


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 02:23 AM~5967243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  raul told me who she was when u are in line at the shows
> *


Martha is the one in line at the shows though and I don't remember what she looked like. All I know is when I saw her I was like GOODY BAGS!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

She was kinda big. I dont think she ws ugly. I olny remember seeing her twice. Cutty would still do her.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

water mellons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 02:25 AM~5967258
> *water mellons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 03:25 PM~5967257
> *She was kinda big. I dont think she ws ugly. I olny remember seeing her twice. Cutty would still do her.
> *


now wait a min at teh sf show she was with that other guy that was handin out the bags of stuff? and markin u off the pre reg sheet? she didnt looke big to me at all


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That was her. She was there for five minutes? I dont remember much about her.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5967311
> *That was her. She was there for five minutes? I dont remember much about her.
> *


i member i was firting with her in line she looked good to me not big kinda skini she didnt look mexican tho for havin that type of name


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck that bitch


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dannys mad


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

HES PIST


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes sick of it all


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 04:25 PM~5967258
> *water mellons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BIG UNS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hairy nipparilies


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 14 2006, 04:48 PM~5967388
> *HES PIST
> *


ITS BETTER TO BE PIST OFF THAN PIST ON :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u got a point there feller


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 04:35 PM~5967320
> *i member i was firting with her in line she looked good to me not big kinda skini she didnt look mexican tho for havin that type of name
> *


cuttys talkin about the 12 year old that was in front of him :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 14 2006, 04:51 PM~5967727
> *cuttys talkin about the 12 year old that was in front of him :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

there was dukes CC in front of me and one of there daughter was wow nice in deed


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

kool kool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 05:56 PM~5967757
> *there was dukes CC in front of me and one of there daughter was wow nice in deed
> *


THEY'RE GONNA KICK YOUR ASS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 06:24 PM~5967951
> *for pete sake
> *


YOU BETTER GET BLACK CLUB SHIRTS SO IT HIDES THE BLOOD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: i want red ones foo


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 06:27 PM~5967976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i want red ones foo
> *


HOW DOES IT FEEL TO WANT........ONLY WHITE AND BLACK


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i want one of each


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 06:30 PM~5968005
> *i want one of each
> *


OKAY THE NEW ORDER COMES IN THIS FRI


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what sizes are comin in it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 06:37 PM~5968048
> *what sizes are comin in it?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 04:56 PM~5967031
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: TonyO, LIL PHX, green ice, G_BALLAH, 51gjr, elspock84
> Whatup Rollerz?  :wave:
> ...



WELL WOLVERINE.... LEGIONS TRIKE... AND HULT TRIKE WON'T BE THERE....


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

With all do homie the asylum trike is going to beat proffesor x trike new parts new look thats your new trike of the year but good luck.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WAT ABOUT LIL OUTER LIMITS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2006, 08:48 PM~5969462
> *WAT ABOUT LIL OUTER LIMITS
> *


He didnt qualify for boty.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 11:18 PM~5969691
> *He didnt qualify for boty.
> *



I THOUGHT HE WON IN SAN ANTONIO??

I SPOKE TO HIM IN HOUSTON AND I THINK HE SAID HE WAS GOING.

SO THERE IS ANOTHER TRIKE OF THE YEAR CONTENDER....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 15 2006, 05:56 AM~5970818
> *I THOUGHT HE WON IN SAN ANTONIO??
> 
> I SPOKE TO HIM IN HOUSTON AND I THINK HE SAID HE WAS GOING.
> ...


Call him up and ask him cause it sounds like you not sure yourself.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 15 2006, 04:56 PM~5970818
> *I THOUGHT HE WON IN SAN ANTONIO??
> 
> I SPOKE TO HIM IN HOUSTON AND I THINK HE SAID HE WAS GOING.
> ...



He's since retired it and moved on to cars. He was showing a Cadillac at the Houston show so that's probably what he's bringing out. Another car entry for Rollerz Only. :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HE MENTIONED HIS CAR... BUT WASN'T SURE IF HE WAS GOING TO TAKE THAT OR THE BIKE.

IF HE DOES GO THEN IT WILL MAKE THE TRIKE CLASS MORE INTERESTING...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 15 2006, 10:04 PM~5972695
> *HE MENTIONED HIS CAR... BUT WASN'T SURE IF HE WAS GOING TO TAKE THAT OR THE BIKE.
> 
> IF HE DOES GO THEN IT WILL MAKE THE TRIKE CLASS MORE INTERESTING...
> *


I am pretty sure it is retired now. I believe he's just taking the Cadillac to compete this year. Too bad too, there goes our Most Bike Club Members award


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5972703
> *I am pretty sure it is retired now.  I believe he's just taking the Cadillac to compete this year.  Too bad too, there goes our Most Bike Club Members award
> *



THAT IS ONLY ONE BIKE......DAMN YOU GOT LIKE 20 BIKES OUT OF AZ ALONE....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 15 2006, 11:57 PM~5973659
> *THAT IS ONLY ONE BIKE......DAMN YOU GOT LIKE 20 BIKES OUT OF AZ ALONE....
> *


Yeah and half of those are TonyO bikes :biggrin: But hey you can never have too many at a show :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

AND HALF OF THOSE TONY O BIKES ARE ALL STREET


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 12:14 AM~5973828
> *AND HALF OF THOSE TONY O BIKES ARE ALL STREET
> *


Originals. It don't matter, they're still entries


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2006, 02:30 PM~5973961
> *Originals.  It don't matter, they're still entries
> *


yea they do but the only reason you take them is to win that title of most bike club entries thats just stupid your waisting money to eneter some bikes that will not win just to get a trophy :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 12:59 AM~5974195
> *yea they do but the only reason you take them is to win that title of most bike club entries thats just stupid your waisting money to eneter some bikes that will not win just to get a trophy  :uh:
> *


Who said I'm not gonna dominate the Original class?  Maybe not this year but in 07 look out :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ALL I NOE IS THAT U GUYS WILL BE LUCKY IF YOU TAKE MORE THAN ONE TROPHY IN VEGAS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 01:09 AM~5974263
> *ALL I NOE IS THAT U GUYS WILL BE LUCKY IF YOU TAKE MORE THAN ONE TROPHY IN VEGAS
> *


And which bike are YOU bringing to the table?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2006, 03:11 PM~5974282
> *And which bike are YOU bringing to the table?
> *


I AM NOT GOING TO TAKE ONE CAUSE IT IS NOT READY FOR VEGAS CAUSE SOMETHING HAPPENED BUT YOU WILL SEE ME BUST OUT NEXT YEAR SO YOU WILL HAVE TO WAIT U WILL SEE US IN VEGAS NEXT YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

double post


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2006, 02:15 PM~5974305
> *double post
> *


Tony O - AKA the Instigator :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

my trike is gonna be there :thumbsup:goin for full or radical still dont no yet:dunno:..but gonna represent SANTANA wit that trike:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2006, 04:11 PM~5974282
> *And which bike are YOU bringing to the table?
> *


my ladys...hahaha....youve seen it tony.... :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 16 2006, 02:02 AM~5974614
> *my trike is gonna be there :thumbsup:goin for full or radical still dont no yet:dunno:..but gonna represent SANTANA wit that trike:biggrin:
> *


Ah yeah Santana BC in da house! :biggrin: Your bikes are cool man, you got the old school look to your gold leaf, you have a different style, you rep the club hard :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 14 2006, 09:41 PM~5969406
> *With all do homie the asylum trike is going to beat proffesor x trike new parts new look thats your new trike of the year but good luck.
> *


He beat me last year!! You got to keep up with the tour homie!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHO TOOK 3RD OVERALL LAST YEAR?? IN TRIKES...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1. RO Trike
2. Asylum
3. X trike


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 11:56 AM~5979945
> *1. RO Trike
> 2. Asylum
> 3. X trike
> *



FORGOT ABOUT RO TRIKE... WAS THINKING ASLYUM WON AND X TRIKE GOT RUNNERUP...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Dont forget about Death Dealer II................................


























sike! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No offence to anyone but I think that Asylum is going to win this year. He was pretty upset last year after he got second place.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 11:16 AM~5980089
> *No offence to anyone but I think that Asylum is going to win this year. He was pretty upset last year after he got second place.
> *


geez, hes gonna make sure he makes first. :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 09:16 PM~5980089
> *No offence to anyone but I think that Asylum is going to win this year. He was pretty upset last year after he got second place.
> *


What did he expect? First year to the west coast going against a TX bike. I ain't bashin CA or AZ but as we all know TX is pretty much the king of bikes when it comes to titles. RO Trike had him on paint, accessories, body.... Upholstery was close, he can't say he won that easy because the seat on RO Trike was pretty bad ass too so it was probably only a 3 point margin there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2006, 11:18 AM~5980458
> *What did he expect?  First year to the west coast going against a TX bike.  I ain't bashin CA or AZ but as we all know TX is pretty  much the king of bikes when it comes to titles.  RO Trike had him on paint, accessories, body....  Upholstery was close, he can't say he won that easy because the seat on RO Trike was pretty bad ass too so it was probably only a 3 point margin there.
> *


West coast? Asylum is from Florida.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats up bike guys, i hear a certain bike of the year that hasnt shown this year is gonna be showing in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2006, 01:30 PM~5980520
> *whats up bike guys, i hear a certain bike of the year that hasnt shown this year is gonna be showing in vegas  :biggrin:
> *



get the hell outta here and back to off topic!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 10:25 PM~5980495
> *West coast? Asylum is from Florida.
> *



Yeah I know but I was saying last year was his first time out to the west coast to show the trike. He goes against a past Trike of the Year when he's never even placed before and expects to win the title? :uh: I remember at my first SuperShow I would have been happy as phuck with just 3rd place but I ended up taking 2nd so I was like :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2006, 11:30 AM~5980520
> *whats up bike guys, i hear a certain bike of the year that hasnt shown this year is gonna be showing in vegas  :biggrin:
> *


Which one?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 12:25 PM~5980495
> *West coast? Asylum is from Florida.
> *


Read the quote His first time on the West Coast!! :buttkick:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2006, 12:30 PM~5980520
> *whats up bike guys, i hear a certain bike of the year that hasnt shown this year is gonna be showing in vegas  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW WHO :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

There are SOME bikes that people have forgot about and that is cool becuase it's close to put up or shut up time and we will see in a month and a half and we will see who the top dog is.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 16 2006, 02:48 PM~5980662
> *I KNOW WHO  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2006, 01:30 PM~5980520
> *whats up bike guys, i hear a certain bike of the year that hasnt shown this year is gonna be showing in vegas  :biggrin:
> *



WELL THAT WOULD BE COOL.... BUT HE WON'T BE ABLE TO QUALIFY FOR SWEEPS IF HE HASN'T SHOWN THIS YEAR.....


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2006, 12:55 PM~5980717
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


They will sit here and think all day on who it will be!! ha ha ! ROLLERZ doing it big in 06


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 16 2006, 12:48 PM~5980662
> *I KNOW WHO  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TOO MANY SECRETS... I QUIT THE GAME!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yawn


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Polish and shine polish and shine that's all I gotta say :biggrin: 


I'm bustin out the chrome polish and dusting off the displays. Gettin ready to have some huge meals at The Orleans buffet and throw some quarters into the machines :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2006, 12:05 PM~5980775
> *Polish and shine polish and shine that's all I gotta say  :biggrin:
> I'm bustin out the chrome polish and dusting off the displays.  Gettin ready to have some huge meals at The Orleans buffet and throw some quarters into the machines  :cheesy:
> *


Is that the best buffet out there? I went to a few last year and I was dissapointed.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 16 2006, 12:58 PM~5980731
> *They will sit here and think all day on who it will be!! ha ha ! ROLLERZ doing it big in 06
> *


ROLLERZ ARE DOING IT BIG IN O6 BUT THATS ONLY THE CAR CLUB I HAVENT SEEN THE BIKE CLUB DO ANYTHING BIG


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 11:07 PM~5980788
> *Is that the best buffet out there? I went to a few last year and I was dissapointed.
> *



The Orleans has the best buffet under $20 IMO. Breakfast is like $7 or $8, lunch is $12, and dinner is like $15 or $16. I've eaten at all times and they're all really good.

I ate at the dinner buffet at Paris and its awesome. Its $25 but they have king crab legs, prime rib, salmon..... Its well worth it.

If you're broke and want to eat some semi-edible food that won't make you too sick in the morning the dinner at Sahara is like $7 or $8. I don't recommend it though :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where is The Orleans?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 11:16 PM~5980855
> *ROLLERZ ARE DOING IT BIG IN O6 BUT THATS ONLY THE CAR CLUB I HAVENT SEEN THE BIKE CLUB DO ANYTHING BIG
> *


We killed everyone in SD. We took Most Bike Club Members with 16 entries. Our AZ bikes took home like 8 trophies with 4 bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 11:18 PM~5980872
> *Where is The Orleans?
> *



Its off of Tropicana Ave. You turn right onto Tropicana Ave off of the strip going towards the airport, its between the Excaliber and NYNY. Go over the freeway past Wild Wild West and the Adult Superstore and keep driving until you see it, it'll be on your right hand side.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2006, 12:20 PM~5980894
> *Its off of Tropicana Ave.  You turn right onto Tropicana Ave off of the strip going towards the airport, its between the Excaliber and NYNY.  Go over the freeway past Wild Wild West and the Adult Superstore and keep driving until you see it, it'll be on your right hand side.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 11:23 PM~5980912
> *
> *



You will not be disappointed. The BBQ ribs they have are the best I've ever eaten at any buffet. They're almost like homestyle BBQ not restaurant style like Tony Roma's or anything which is what makes them good because they're not smothered in sauce :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

casper.shut up


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 12:28 PM~5980954
> *casper.shut up
> *


 :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im really excited about Vegas this year. I wish the best to everyone competing. For those who arent competing, too damn bad, your loss.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 17 2006, 01:04 AM~5981413
> *Im really excited about Vegas this year. I wish the best to everyone competing. For those who arent competing, too damn bad, your loss.*


Tru Dat :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Every year in the vegas topic, theres always discussion about the best buffet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 17 2006, 01:41 AM~5981579
> *Every year in the vegas topic, theres always discussion about the best buffet
> *


Hell yeah, peeps gotta eat :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 16 2006, 03:04 PM~5981413
> *Im really excited about Vegas this year. I wish the best to everyone competing. For those who arent competing, too damn bad, your loss.
> *


I really cant wait to be in Las Vegas


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 01:16 PM~5980855
> *ROLLERZ ARE DOING IT BIG IN O6 BUT THATS ONLY THE CAR CLUB I HAVENT SEEN THE BIKE CLUB DO ANYTHING BIG
> *


Your club has done what? :dunno: and you did what this year? OH wait your the next year guy!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 01:45 AM~5981613
> *Your club has done what? :dunno: and you did what this year? OH wait your the next year guy!
> *



We're gonna blow up dude. We're gonna have every single Lowrider of the Year title, cover every single category, take Most Members AND Lowrider Club of the Year.........

Ummm.... Next Year :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5981613
> *Your club has done what? :dunno: and you did what this year? OH wait your the next year guy!
> *


HOMIE YEA IM THE GUY THATS GOING TO BRING SOMETHING NEXT YEAR AND EVERYONE NOES WHY CAUSE I GOT MY FRAME JACKED OK IF I DIDNT I WOULD HAVE TAKEN IT TO VEGAS THIS YEAR U NOE WAT OUR CLUB MIGHT HAVE NOT DONE AYTHING BIG THIS YEAR EXCEPT FOR CREMATOR BECOMING NATIONAL CHAMPION BUT DONT WORRY ABOUT US YOU WILL SEE WAT WHE BRING OUT NEXT YEAR


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 03:51 PM~5981655
> *HOMIE YEA IM THE GUY THATS GOING TO BRING SOMETHING NEXT YEAR AND EVERYONE NOES WHY CAUSE I GOT MY FRAME JACKED OK IF I DIDNT I WOULD HAVE TAKEN IT TO VEGAS THIS YEAR U NOE WAT OUR CLUB MIGHT HAVE NOT DONE AYTHING BIG THIS YEAR EXCEPT FOR CREMATOR BECOMING NATIONAL CHAMPION BUT DONT WORRY ABOUT US YOU WILL SEE WAT WHE BRING OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


See you next year! :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 16 2006, 03:44 PM~5981601
> *I really cant wait to be in Las Vegas
> *


Rec good luck man your bike is nice.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 01:54 AM~5981686
> *See you next year! :uh:
> *



"I look forward to seeing everybody next year: Matt, Casper, Tears of a Clown II, 7upBike, Troub13......"

-TonyO 2002

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 16 2006, 03:55 PM~5981695
> *Rec good luck man your bike is nice.
> *


Thanks men I hope i get my new display done on time


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Just talk to jesse and he said lil outter limits is for sale $3200.00 and he will not bring the trike to vegas but he will have a car there.So there is a championship trike for sale for those who like to buy other peoples work and take credit for it. This is the easy way to win!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 09:54 AM~5982048
> *Just talk to jesse and he said lil outter limits is for sale $3200.00 and he will not bring the trike to vegas but he will have a car there.So there is a championship trike for sale for those who like to buy other peoples work and take credit for it. This is the easy way to win!!
> *


Thats pretty cheap :biggrin: Cheap for how good it is


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 16 2006, 03:54 PM~5982048
> *Just talk to jesse and he said lil outter limits is for sale $3200.00 and he will not bring the trike to vegas but he will have a car there.So there is a championship trike for sale for those who like to buy other peoples work and take credit for it. This is the easy way to win!!
> *


Wheres cutty? He will buy it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 16 2006, 02:54 PM~5981686
> *See you next year! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 05:36 PM~5982643
> *Wheres cutty? He will buy it.
> *


alredy got it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 02:51 PM~5981655
> *HOMIE YEA IM THE GUY THATS GOING TO BRING SOMETHING NEXT YEAR AND EVERYONE NOES WHY CAUSE I GOT MY FRAME JACKED OK IF I DIDNT I WOULD HAVE TAKEN IT TO VEGAS THIS YEAR U NOE WAT OUR CLUB MIGHT HAVE NOT DONE AYTHING BIG THIS YEAR EXCEPT FOR CREMATOR BECOMING NATIONAL CHAMPION BUT DONT WORRY ABOUT US YOU WILL SEE WAT WHE BRING OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


If you want to see what this club is about, check out the new issue of TLM. You will be seeing more of them in the future.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 05:41 PM~5982682
> *alredy got it
> *


I knew it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 07:46 PM~5982719
> *If you want to see what this club is about, check out the new issue of TLM. You will be seeing more of them in the future.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5982719
> *If you want to see what this club is about, check out the new issue of TLM. You will be seeing more of them in the future.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 01:28 PM~5980954
> *casper.shut up
> *


thank you


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sheesh


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

gosh


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 07:52 PM~5983124
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MAKEING SURE I DONT HERE ANYTHING BAD ABOUT MY CLUB OR MY MEMBERS....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 06:56 PM~5983162
> *MAKEING SURE I DONT HERE ANYTHING BAD ABOUT MY CLUB OR MY MEMBERS....
> *


If someone had something bad to say about one of your members they should tell you to your face at the super show.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL ILL BE IN AZUSA AND VEGAS...SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANYTHING TO SAY....YOU KNOW WHO I AM... :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTLESSSWAGINS MAD


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Its all good homie cuz its been real slow for me on my trike but its going to be perfect and i really want to go agianst that professor x trike no hate just competition but just keep your head up and look out cuz THEE ARTISTICS B.C. will be remebered on there bikes...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: THATS MY BOY


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 16 2006, 09:22 PM~5983750
> *Its all good homie cuz its been real slow for me on my trike but its going to be perfect and i really want to go agianst that professor x trike no hate just competition but just keep your head up and look out cuz THEE ARTISTICS B.C. will be remebered on there bikes...
> *


HOMIE TAKE YOUR TIME IT IS COMING ALONG ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS WAIT IF THEY WANT TO SEE IT JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND DONT RUSH IT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 02:54 AM~5982048
> *Just talk to jesse and he said lil outter limits is for sale $3200.00 and he will not bring the trike to vegas but he will have a car there.So there is a championship trike for sale for those who like to buy other peoples work and take credit for it. This is the easy way to win!!
> *



Damn you should have told me first about the sale. You know I'd strip it and use parts of it for my other bikes :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 16 2006, 09:22 PM~5983750
> *Its all good homie cuz its been real slow for me on my trike but its going to be perfect and i really want to go agianst that professor x trike no hate just competition but just keep your head up and look out cuz THEE ARTISTICS B.C. will be remebered on there bikes...
> *


I guess i got to plan a trip to florida? Maybe miami? Will you be ready then or the year after that?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 07:56 PM~5983162
> *MAKEING SURE I DONT HERE ANYTHING BAD ABOUT MY CLUB OR MY MEMBERS....
> *


Much love for your club and your members homie!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 10:50 AM~5986394
> *Much love for your club and your members homie!
> *


the same for ro....you and tony......... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Back to the topic. I feel that the boys from FL have a leg up on the comp if they are willing to drive this far agian. I know Rec is from the same club as them but he made it harder to choose a clear cut winner. As for me, i don't think i can compete with FL guys but it should be a hell of a show IF everyone shows up.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 11:04 PM~5987633
> *Back to the topic. I feel that the boys from FL have a leg up on the comp if they are willing to drive this far agian. I know Rec is from the same club as them but he made it harder to choose a clear cut winner. As for me, i don't think i can compete with FL guys but it should be a hell of a show IF everyone shows up.
> *



Yo man me and my boys from the Next Year BC will be there with bikes that'll take 1st in every single category as well as all the special interest awards so be there NEXT YEAR


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5982719
> *If you want to see what this club is about, check out the new issue of TLM. You will be seeing more of them in the future.
> *


is it out yet???? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 11:28 PM~5987796
> *is it out yet???? :dunno:
> *


It probably won't be out until next year but it'll be bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 12:28 PM~5987796
> *is it out yet???? :dunno:
> *


Any day now.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 17 2006, 01:34 PM~5987852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5982719
> *If you want to see what this club is about, check out the new issue of TLM. You will be seeing more of them in the future.
> *


We don't get that magazine out here in the AZ :angry: Send me one!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill take one to you in l.v


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm gone for two weeks and all of this ......


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 17 2006, 01:04 PM~5987633
> *Back to the topic. I feel that the boys from FL have a leg up on the comp if they are willing to drive this far agian. I know Rec is from the same club as them but he made it harder to choose a clear cut winner. As for me, i don't think i can compete with FL guys but it should be a hell of a show IF everyone shows up.
> *


I might go show but not to win just to support the show


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 17 2006, 03:48 PM~5988900
> *ill take one to you in l.v
> *


TO BAD WE R NOT GOING NO MORE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

YES.........:nono: WE :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

BOYCOT :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 20 2006, 03:32 PM~6005872
> *I might go show but not to win just to support the show
> *


Ya right! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, LIL PHX, 51gjr

Whatup Rollerz? :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 10:51 PM~6010940
> *Ya right! :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I smelled BS in that post too :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 01:53 PM~6010956
> *Yeah I smelled BS in that post too :roflmao:
> *



HE IS NOT TRYING TO BS..... HE DIDN'T BUILD TO WIN THE TITLE.... HE JUST WANTED TO BUILD A SHOWSTOPPER. HE JUST ENDED UP BUILDING A TITLE CONTENDER IN THE PROCESS. 

REC IS VERY HUMBLE AND MODEST...... IF HE WINS HE WILL PROBABLY BE ONE OF A FEW THAT HAVE BUSTED OUT THEIR FIRST YEAR AND TAKE THE TITLE.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 10:55 PM~6010980
> *HE IS NOT TRYING TO BS..... HE DIDN'T BUILD TO WIN THE TITLE.... HE JUST WANTED TO BUILD A SHOWSTOPPER.  HE JUST ENDED UP BUILDING A TITLE CONTENDER IN THE PROCESS.
> 
> REC IS VERY HUMBLE AND MODEST...... IF HE WINS HE WILL PROBABLY BE ONE OF A FEW THAT HAVE BUSTED OUT THEIR FIRST YEAR AND TAKE THE TITLE.
> ...


Well he'll definitely do good his first year out. He did his thing and got it done so I give him props for that :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 12:55 PM~6010980
> *HE IS NOT TRYING TO BS..... HE DIDN'T BUILD TO WIN THE TITLE.... HE JUST WANTED TO BUILD A SHOWSTOPPER.  HE JUST ENDED UP BUILDING A TITLE CONTENDER IN THE PROCESS.
> 
> REC IS VERY HUMBLE AND MODEST...... IF HE WINS HE WILL PROBABLY BE ONE OF A FEW THAT HAVE BUSTED OUT THEIR FIRST YEAR AND TAKE THE TITLE.
> ...


If i spent 2 years buliding and tons of money shit i want to win!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 01:57 PM~6010992
> *Well he'll definitely do good his first year out.  He did his thing and got it done so I give him props for that :thumbsup:
> *



I THINK HE DID BETTER THAN GOOD. HE BUSTED OUT AND JUMPED IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TITLE PICTURE. THAT IS A LITTLE BETTER THAN GOOD.

BUT VEGAS IS A LITTLE DIFFERENT... AND HE IS GETTING READY I AM SURE...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What it do ROLLERZ!! What's up B nice to see you in here!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 01:58 PM~6011002
> *If i spent 2 years buliding and tons of money shit i want to win!!
> *



IT TAKES TIME. JUST LOOK AT WHAT YOU CAN IMPROVE AND WORK ON THAT. YOU HAVE PLACED SWEEPSTAKES BEFORE..... SO THAT IS SOMETHING IN ITSELF.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 11:02 PM~6011031
> *IT TAKES TIME.  JUST LOOK AT WHAT YOU CAN IMPROVE AND WORK ON THAT.  YOU HAVE PLACED SWEEPSTAKES BEFORE..... SO THAT IS SOMETHING IN ITSELF.
> *


Once you place Sweeps you try to improve more and more. I know, when I built Tombstone I built it mainly to take Art's Creamator out :roflmao: But now that I've done that 3 times (Except in Nationals ) I'm trying to go for the big guns in the 20" class, not in Vegas but at regular tour shows.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 01:02 PM~6011031
> *IT TAKES TIME.  JUST LOOK AT WHAT YOU CAN IMPROVE AND WORK ON THAT.  YOU HAVE PLACED SWEEPSTAKES BEFORE..... SO THAT IS SOMETHING IN ITSELF.
> *


Yea but i am done after this show. I can't compete with these guys anymore.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6011042
> *Once you place Sweeps you try to improve more and more.  I know, when I built Tombstone I built it mainly to take Art's Creamator out :roflmao:  But now that I've done that 3 times (Except in Nationals )  I'm trying to go for the big guns in the 20" class, not in Vegas but at regular tour shows.
> *



THAT IS TRUE. IF YOU ARE A TRUE COMPETITOR THEN YOU WILL ALWAYS TRY TO TOP WHAT YOU HAVE DONE....

ONE THING I HATE IS THAT WE HAVEN'T WON BACK TO BACK TITLES....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6011044
> *Yea but i am done after this show. I can't compete with these guys anymore.
> *



MAN YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO GET THAT TITLE. IT IS BETTER TO GET IT WHEN THE COMP IS GOOD LIKE IT IS RIGHT NOW.

JUST KEEP WORKING ON IT AND DO WHAT YOU CAN. WE DO A LOT OF THE WORK OURSELVES ALSO... SO I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.... BUT IT MAKES IT WORTH IT MORE WHEN YOU WIN.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 01:00 PM~6011013
> *I THINK HE DID BETTER THAN GOOD.  HE BUSTED OUT AND JUMPED IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TITLE PICTURE.  THAT IS A LITTLE BETTER THAN GOOD.
> 
> BUT VEGAS IS A LITTLE DIFFERENT... AND HE IS GETTING READY I AM SURE...
> *


I wont do nothing to the bicycle I want to keep the clean look  Las Vegas is just a show i want my bicycle to spinn that's all.My goal is to let other people see my creation not going for Lowrider Bicycle Of The Year.I dont need to prove the world that iam the best i know i have Probleams and it's up there with the big boys so that makes me happy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 21 2006, 11:35 PM~6011245
> *I wont do nothing to the bicycle  I want to keep the clean look   Las Vegas is just a show i want my bicycle to spinn that's all.My goal is to let other people see my creation not going for Lowrider Bicycle Of The Year.I dont need to prove the world that iam the best i know i have Probleams and it up there with the big boys so that makes me happy.
> *


:thumbsup: Cool man well at least you ain't up in here talkin shyt like Troub31 or 7UP bike. 

Its a very nice bike and for your first year out it looks like its ready to run with the big boys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you guys know that the girls at the strip clubs out in vegas let you grab there tits? Its legal to do that.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6011441
> *Did you guys know that the girls at the strip clubs out in vegas let you grab there tits? Its legal to do that.
> *


I DID :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 01:18 PM~6011485
> *I DID :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 02:19 PM~6011489
> *
> *


I EVEN ONCE GRABBED SOME TITS AT A BUFFET :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 01:37 PM~6011620
> *I EVEN ONCE GRABBED SOME TITS AT A BUFFET :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6011042
> *Once you place Sweeps you try to improve more and more.  I know, when I built Tombstone I built it mainly to take Art's Creamator out :roflmao:  But now that I've done that 3 times (Except in Nationals )  I'm trying to go for the big guns in the 20" class, not in Vegas but at regular tour shows.
> *


hey only twice..2 san deigo.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:43 AM~6011651
> *hey only twice..2 san deigo.....
> *


San Diego last year, San Diego This year (with Wyatt's Revenge), and Vegas Last year.

But who's counting? You got me at the Nationals when it really counted so its all good


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6011441
> *Did you guys know that the girls at the strip clubs out in vegas let you grab there tits? Its legal to do that.
> *


So what club are you going to be at? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 02:37 PM~6011620
> *I EVEN ONCE GRABBED SOME TITS AT A BUFFET :biggrin:
> *


I don't think he ment chicken breast!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 22 2006, 01:41 AM~6012025
> *I don't think he ment chicken breast!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 02:39 PM~6012008
> *So what club are you going to be at? :biggrin:
> *


I forgot what its callled but I think you can do that at all of them.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES A PIC FROM VEGAS LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 01:09 PM~6011078
> *MAN YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO GET THAT TITLE.  IT IS BETTER TO GET IT WHEN THE COMP IS GOOD LIKE IT IS RIGHT NOW.
> 
> JUST KEEP WORKING ON IT AND DO WHAT YOU CAN.  WE DO A LOT OF THE WORK OURSELVES ALSO... SO I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.... BUT IT MAKES IT WORTH IT MORE WHEN YOU WIN.
> *


It's time to go back to the cars, it was never my goal to even place in the top 3 it just happen that way. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 01:44 AM~6012047
> *HERES A PIC FROM VEGAS LAST YEAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That was great :thumbsup: We gotta do another LIL pic this year. This time LIL Phx, REC, DTwist, Bone Collector, and hopefully a few more will be in there :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Tony if you bring that hat to vegas agian i am going to beat you like a red headed step child!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 22 2006, 01:45 AM~6012053
> *It's time to go back to the cars, it was never my goal to even place in the top 3 it just happen that way. :dunno:
> *



I'll do a car someday when I can afford to throw $30K into a show car. Until then I'm happy with bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 22 2006, 01:46 AM~6012063
> *Tony if you bring that hat to vegas agian i am going to beat you like a red headed step child!!
> *



What are you talkin about? I know you liked the hat so I bought you and Gene one so we can all rep AZ in style


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 04:46 PM~6012063
> *Tony if you bring that hat to vegas agian i am going to beat you like a red headed step child!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 22 2006, 02:10 AM~6012211
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



I might get a brim this year


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Who is going? No BS! Is this going to be the best super show?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 23 2006, 10:46 PM~6025611
> *Who is going? No BS! Is this going to be the best super show?
> *


Last year was the Best SuperShow with TonyO technically taking 4th place Bike of the Year (if they had that award since I barely lost to Aquamini)


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HOPE THIS IS A GOOD SHOW. I JUST HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP......MORE COMP IS ALWAYS GOOD.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 23 2006, 11:46 AM~6025611
> *Who is going? No BS! Is this going to be the best super show?
> *


Im going and no this will not be the best super show. I dont know why but I just have a feeling about it. :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 11:40 PM~6025954
> *Im going and no this will not be the best super show. I dont know why but I just have a feeling about it.  :scrutinize:
> *


That's right because me and my homies in Next Year BC haven't busted out yet so wait until 2007 for the Best SuperShow


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im not going..................boycott bicthes


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 03:44 PM~6026527
> *im not going..................boycott bicthes
> *



WHY THE BOYCOTT??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

cuz its fun..........


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

30 for pre and 30 for non????whats up with that


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST THOUGHT THAT THERE WAS A REASON.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

tonyo said i couldnt go.......  :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 03:51 PM~6026639
> *tonyo said i couldnt go.......   :roflmao:
> *



MAN.. SINCE H GOT WITH RO.. HE HAS BECOME MORE AGRESSIVE.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 24 2006, 12:55 AM~6026683
> *MAN.. SINCE H GOT WITH RO.. HE HAS BECOME MORE AGRESSIVE.....
> *


That's how we roll, no more "Money and parts" issues now


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2006, 03:59 PM~6026711
> *That's how we roll, no more "Money and parts" issues now
> *



MAN.... NEW ATTITUDE... WATCH OUT!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 24 2006, 01:01 AM~6026736
> *MAN.... NEW ATTITUDE... WATCH OUT!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I just get tired of all the shyt talk I hear. I mean you're right, things have changed since I've joined RO and its no wonder they're always talking about haters. We always get hated on cuz of our badass displays, rides, ideas, etc. This gives me motivation to go out harder and add more to my bikes.

It don't mean I'm gonna be an ass though. I'm a good guy :angel:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2006, 03:11 PM~6026859
> *I just get tired of all the shyt talk I hear.  I mean you're right, things have changed since I've joined RO and its no wonder they're always talking about haters.  We always get hated on cuz of our badass displays, rides, ideas, etc.  This gives me motivation to go out harder and add more to my bikes.
> 
> It don't mean I'm gonna be an ass though.  I'm a good guy :angel:
> *


I know how you guys feel!! He has been talking a lot if shit!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 24 2006, 01:48 AM~6027221
> *I know how you guys feel!! He has been talking a lot if shit!!! :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Yes well Next Year I'll come out with some completely crazy ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 23 2006, 04:48 PM~6027221
> *I know how you guys feel!! He has been talking a lot if shit!!! :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2006, 02:11 PM~6026859
> *I just get tired of all the shyt talk I hear.  I mean you're right, things have changed since I've joined RO and its no wonder they're always talking about haters.  We always get hated on cuz of our badass displays, rides, ideas, etc.  This gives me motivation to go out harder and add more to my bikes.
> 
> It don't mean I'm gonna be an ass though.  I'm a good guy :angel:
> *


wtf? Who is "hatin" on you or RO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 01:49 PM~6026592
> *30 for pre and 30 for non????whats up with that
> *


and $70 for electricity.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 07:10 PM~6028637
> *wtf? Who is "hatin" on you or RO?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 03:46 PM~6012061
> *That was great :thumbsup:  We gotta do another LIL pic this year.  This time LIL Phx, REC, DTwist, Bone Collector, and hopefully a few more will be in there  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna make sure that i dont miss the pic this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 05:11 AM~6028645
> *and $70 for electricity.
> *


That's cheap compared to $115 they wanted for Houston show :twak:

Actually that's $70 if you use 40 Watt bulbs. Whatever bulbs you use tell them they're 40. I told them 60 by mistake last year and they were going to charge me double!  But the lady was cool and only charged $70. They start charging by the wattage. They charge like $300 to a car on a turntable with lights on a display :uh: More than 3 months damn electricity for a house


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 08:39 AM~6031836
> *That's cheap compared to $115 they wanted for Houston show :twak:
> 
> Actually that's $70 if you use 40 Watt bulbs.  Whatever bulbs you use tell them they're 40.  I told them 60 by mistake last year and they were going to charge me double!    But the lady was cool and only charged $70.  They start charging by the wattage.  They charge like $300 to a car on a turntable with lights on a display  :uh:  More than 3 months damn electricity for a house
> *



YEAH BUT DOWN HERE THEY LET YOU SHARE ELECTRICITY FOR THE BIKES. I THINK WE SPLIT LIKE 4 WAYS.... SO THAT IT WAS LIKE $30 EACH PERSON..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 24 2006, 06:15 PM~6032093
> *YEAH BUT DOWN HERE THEY LET YOU SHARE ELECTRICITY FOR THE BIKES.  I THINK WE SPLIT LIKE 4 WAYS.... SO THAT IT WAS LIKE $30 EACH PERSON..
> *


Oh ok that's not bad then but if you're by yourself then phuck that, get some flashlights at Walmart :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 09:17 AM~6032111
> *Oh ok that's not bad then but if you're by yourself then phuck that, get some flashlights at Walmart  :biggrin:
> *



COME ON... .YOU KNOW FLASHLIGHTS DON'T DO JUSTICE.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 24 2006, 09:33 PM~6033352
> *COME ON... .YOU KNOW FLASHLIGHTS DON'T DO JUSTICE.......
> *


the 1 Million candle power ones do :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 12:24 PM~6033698
> *the 1 Million candle power ones do  :biggrin:
> *


Man Tony you need to stop smoking man!!! :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 24 2006, 10:54 PM~6033898
> *Man Tony you need to stop smoking man!!! :ugh:
> *


       uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah tony..pass it aleast


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 24 2006, 10:56 PM~6033917
> *yeah tony..pass it aleast
> *


Here you go: uffin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

puff-puff give!! uffin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Where is everyone at? Making changes to there bikes and trikes? 6 Sundays away from the truth!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 25 2006, 01:38 AM~6035206
> *Where is everyone at? Making changes to there bikes and trikes? 6 Sundays away from the truth!
> *


Dont worry man I'll be bustin out hard Next Year


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Like everyone else!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 25 2006, 01:45 AM~6035275
> *Like everyone else!!
> *


Next Year BC has about 30 members and still growing.  

I'm tellin ya, if all our homies get their bikes done for next year we're gonna kill everyone in every category.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont understand about makeing fun of the people who say that there going to bust out next year some of arent the same ones that say that and alot of dont have the cash to be putting in to our bikes like some of the people on here i know i dont i work every fucken day and still dont have anything only hopes and dreams


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 02:09 AM~6035457
> *i dont understand about makeing fun of the people who say that there going to bust out next year some of arent the same ones that say that and alot of dont have the cash to be putting in to our bikes like some of the people on here i know i dont i work every fucken day and still dont have anything only hopes and dreams
> *


I ain't makin fun of the lil homies that can't afford to build their bike up. I'm pokin at the guys that talk a lot of game about how they have Fonzy murals, put $5K into their bike.... but they're not busting out until Next Year. Troub13 did that and where is he now? He ain't even on here phucker :twak: Then there's 7UPBike that talks all this smack and he barely even gets on here anymore either.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam sorry i miss understood because damn haveing a nice bike is expensive you know but iam trying to dothis damn thing hopefully if everything goes well ill haveit done bysan bernadino next year and show it  see if i can hang with the big boys !!! :biggrin: but that if everything goes right ?!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 04:17 PM~6035544
> *iam sorry i miss understood because damn haveing a nice bike is expensive you know but iam trying to dothis damn thing hopefully if everything goes well ill haveit done bysan bernadino next year and show it   see if i can hang with the big boys !!!  :biggrin: but that if everything goes right ?!!!
> *


we believe in you ken!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

does anyone know if you are allowed to paint a bike a different color or does it have to be the same to go to vegas........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 25 2006, 05:30 AM~6039663
> *     does anyone know if you are allowed to paint a bike a different color or does it have to be the same to go to vegas........
> *



It has to be the same frame...... so if you just repaint it it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2006, 06:05 PM~6040425
> *It has to be the same frame...... so if you just repaint it it shouldn't be a problem.
> *


Tru Dat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 03:09 PM~6035457
> *i dont understand about makeing fun of the people who say that there going to bust out next year some of arent the same ones that say that and alot of dont have the cash to be putting in to our bikes like some of the people on here i know i dont i work every fucken day and still dont have anything only hopes and dreams
> *


Thats the only thing that tony o is good at. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2006, 07:15 PM~6040845
> *Thats the only thing that tony o is good at.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I get anxious the closer SuperShow gets , sorry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 08:16 AM~6040860
> *I get anxious the closer SuperShow gets , sorry
> *


Its cool homie. Is you bike ready for the big show? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2006, 07:19 PM~6040876
> *Its cool homie. Is you bike ready for the big show?  :cheesy:
> *


Not yet. :tears:

Fantasy is ready to kick ass in 20" Semi Custom but I dunno about Wyatt's Revenge


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 08:22 AM~6040895
> *Not yet.  :tears:
> 
> Fantasy is ready to kick ass in 20" Semi Custom  but I dunno about Wyatt's Revenge
> *


  Its going to be down for the wire huh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2006, 07:25 PM~6040912
> *  Its going to be down for the wire huh?
> *


Yep exactly. Tombstone is ready though. No major changes though  So wish me luck against Lady Death :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 08:33 AM~6040960
> *Yep exactly.  Tombstone is ready though.  No major changes though   So wish me luck against Lady Death :happysad:
> *


You will need it. Mike if your reading this, I need to call you buddy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2006, 07:35 PM~6040978
> *You will need it. Mike if your reading this, I need to call you buddy.
> *


What more could he do to it? He's already got a pump, full engraving, seat... :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 04:17 PM~6035544
> *iam sorry i miss understood because damn haveing a nice bike is expensive you know but iam trying to dothis damn thing hopefully if everything goes well ill haveit done bysan bernadino next year and show it   see if i can hang with the big boys !!!  :biggrin: but that if everything goes right ?!!!
> *


It's not about being up with the big boys, it's just being out there where everyone can see you.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 25 2006, 07:50 PM~6041099
> *It's not about being up with the big boys, it's just being out there where everyone can see you.
> *



Where's MoneyParts at? :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

man tony scares me..............


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 04:13 PM~6035493
> *I ain't makin fun of the lil homies that can't afford to build their bike up.  I'm pokin at the guys that talk a lot of game about how they have Fonzy murals, put $5K into their bike.... but they're not busting out until Next Year. Troub13 did that and where is he now?  He ain't even on here phucker :twak:  Then there's 7UPBike that talks all this smack and he barely even gets on here anymore either.
> *




HEY DOUGHNUT BOY WHY DOES MY NAME COME OUT OF UR MOUTH ALL THE TIME...I BEEN TO BUSY RUNNING MY OWN BUSINESS......I JUST DROPED 30,000 PLUS ON MY NEW BUSINESS....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 25 2006, 11:16 PM~6042634
> *HEY DOUGHNUT BOY WHY DOES MY NAME COME OUT OF UR MOUTH ALL THE TIME...I BEEN TO BUSY RUNNING MY OWN BUSINESS......I JUST DROPED 30,000 PLUS ON MY NEW BUSINESS....
> 
> 
> ...



You're just like BeattleJuice man, say your name 3 times and you come out the damn woodwork :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 01:21 PM~6042680
> *You're just like BeattleJuice man, say your name 3 times and you come out the damn woodwork  :biggrin:
> *


U MIGHT BE GAY :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:40 PM~6041973
> *man tony scares me..............
> *



MoneyParts MoneyParts where's my damn Money and Parts? :twak: 


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 25 2006, 11:28 PM~6042695
> *U MIGHT BE GAY  :twak:
> *


Come on man where's your Next Year bike at? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, 7UP_BIKE


Noe From TX still thinks 7UP and me are the same guy :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

i think the two of you are the same also.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2006, 11:31 PM~6042731
> *i think the two of you are the same also.....
> *



:roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2006, 01:31 PM~6042731
> *i think the two of you are the same also.....
> *


me 2


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2006, 01:31 PM~6042731
> *i think the two of you are the same also.....
> *



LOL......ONLY IF I WORKED AT A DOGHNUT SHOP..LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 25 2006, 11:38 PM~6042777
> *LOL......ONLY IF I WORKED AT A DOGHNUT SHOP..LOL
> *


Yeah and if only I sold Viagra I don't think I'd be on here, I'd be in the bathroom all day :ugh:


----------



## Jokker65 (Feb 4, 2006)

not done,but itz gettin there....itz my lil bro'z...bought in Mexico,twsted spokes..many more partz to be bought(the wheel on the continental kit iz bigger..i kno)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm gona tear off one of those sets of neon lights with the knife, fork, phone, and man and woman signs off the wall at the Cashman center and put it on my display and do a bike and call it "SuperShow"


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

good idea......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 26 2006, 12:29 AM~6043180
> *good idea......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 02:28 PM~6042697
> *MoneyParts  MoneyParts  where's my damn Money and Parts?  :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 01:42 PM~6042797
> *Yeah and if only I sold Viagra I don't think I'd be on here, I'd be in the bathroom all day :ugh:
> *



i sell medical marijuana not viagra ...doughnut boy....u should move up and bake cookies :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

cookies...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 26 2006, 01:57 AM~6043795
> *i sell medical marijuana not viagra ...doughnut boy....u should move up and bake cookies :roflmao:
> *


Alright I'll bake some cookies. I'll trade for some of your medicinal product :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

4 Members: JUSTDEEZ, 7UP_BIKE
KNOW THIS DOESNT PROVE ANYTHING. JUST THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Are all the contenders working hard on there bikes? There is only a month left!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 11:57 AM~6116612
> *Are all the contenders working hard on there bikes? There is only a month left!!
> *


Im not sure Im going to go anymore.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 10:57 PM~6116612
> *Are all the contenders working hard on there bikes? There is only a month left!!
> *


Well you know the status on my stuff :tears:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 01:17 PM~6116747
> *Im not sure Im going to go anymore.
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 01:17 PM~6116747
> *Im not sure Im going to go anymore.
> *


That's a damm shame!!! :tears:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

my bike will be done in 2 weeks. packed up in the crate and wait for the trip. Im no contender though, just a pretender.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2006, 09:42 PM~6119556
> *my bike will be done in 2 weeks. packed up in the crate and wait for the trip.  Im no contender though, just a pretender.*


I believe you have that flip flopped.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2006, 08:42 PM~6119556
> *my bike will be done in 2 weeks. packed up in the crate and wait for the trip.  Im no contender though, just a pretender.
> *



MAN I KNOW YOU ARE TIRED AND MISTYPED THAT SENTENCE......


GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE SHOWING. HOPE THIS IS A SHOW FOR THE AGES.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 02:44 PM~6117966
> *That's a damm shame!!! :tears:
> *


I know.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2006, 07:42 PM~6119556
> *my bike will be done in 2 weeks. packed up in the crate and wait for the trip.  Im no contender though, just a pretender.
> *


That FL heat is getting to your head man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 7 2006, 07:56 AM~6120621
> *MAN I KNOW YOU ARE TIRED AND MISTYPED THAT SENTENCE......
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE SHOWING.  HOPE THIS IS A SHOW FOR THE AGES.....
> *


:roflmao:

Tru dat. You know they've had all year after Miami show to work and change every single part out.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

at least there are a few that still have faith in me. lol We wont know until that Sunday evening, who the new BOTY champ is. Good luck to all. Tony, I have changed a few things and added others but I dont have the $$ this year to change every part.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 06:19 PM~6122678
> *at least there are a few that still have faith in me. lol We wont know until that Sunday evening, who the new BOTY champ is. Good luck to all. Tony, I have changed a few things and added others but I dont have the $$ this year to change every part.
> *


We know man, you only made a few major changes. :scrutinize:

Well I'm sure someone from LIL will be posting up the winners late Sunday night. There are Internet cafes all over Vegas. $5 for 15 minutes is the average :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 08:19 AM~6122678
> *at least there are a few that still have faith in me. lol We wont know until that Sunday evening, who the new BOTY champ is. Good luck to all. Tony, I have changed a few things and added others but I dont have the $$ this year to change every part.
> *


Man you know that you are the front runner for the BOTY!!! Is Andrew going to make it out with his trike? If so he is the front runner for the TOTY!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2006, 10:53 PM~6124342
> *Man you know that you are the front runner for the BOTY!!! Is Andrew going to make it out with his trike? If so he is the front runner for the TOTY!
> *


Both titles are going to FLA this year :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

i would be lying if I said I didnt hope so. But we will see. Nobody is a "shoe-in" thats for sure.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 11:55 PM~6124760
> *i would be lying if I said I didnt hope so. But we will see. Nobility is a "shoe-in" thats for sure.
> *


Dayum this mug is confident as hell 



:roflmao: J/K man


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

LMAO nice edit man. I wish it was that way. But if it were, I wouldnt enjoy it as much... or would I?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 8 2006, 12:02 AM~6124828
> *LMAO nice edit man. I wish it was that way. But if it were, I wouldnt enjoy it as much... or would I?
> *


I think the thrill of it is having your heart pounding waiting for them to call your number. I mean you can feel it when you got your class on lock down for sure but when it comes to sweeps its all in the air even for the special categories. A Special Interest could walk away with a "best of" category like the Resurrection Scooter back in 2001 with Best Upholstery.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jokker65_@Aug 25 2006, 02:45 PM~6042822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS KOO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 04:25 PM~6125992
> *ITS KOO
> *


I HATE THOSE KIND OF FRAMES


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 05:25 PM~6125997
> *I HATE THOSE KIND OF FRAMES
> *


LOOKS AIGHT FIRST TIME IVE EVER SEEN ONE OF THEM AND I LIKE IT.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 04:29 PM~6126021
> *LOOKS AIGHT FIRST TIME IVE EVER SEEN ONE OF THEM AND I LIKE IT.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 02:30 AM~6126030
> *:angry:
> *


SIC N TWISTED is mad  :0


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2006, 04:31 PM~6126035
> *SIC N TWISTED is mad  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL FUNNY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure I want to go now. Everyone is backing out.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 09:01 PM~6176983
> *Im not sure I want to go now. Everyone is backing out.
> *


Iam backing out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 14 2006, 08:05 PM~6177027
> *Iam backing out
> *


See what I mean.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 09:08 PM~6177069
> *See what I mean.
> *


I have not done nothing to my bicycle my turntable aint even ready whats the point on going if i wont see my bicycle on my turntable :angry:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My shit aint even done either. Im still going though.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 15 2006, 04:33 PM~6178872
> *My shit aint even done either. Im still going though.
> *


x2 I'll be showing on store bought parts this year


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2006, 08:42 AM~6179365
> *x2  I'll be showing on store bought parts this year
> *


 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 04:09 PM~6035457
> *i dont understand about makeing fun of the people who say that there going to bust out next year some of arent the same ones that say that and alot of dont have the cash to be putting in to our bikes like some of the people on here i know i dont i work every fucken day and still dont have anything only hopes and dreams
> *


what's up Ken?I see your point and this is why I beleive in the element of surprise.You don't say anything on here or anywhere.Just do your project and bust it out when it's done.Usually when you talk about what your going to do we get a bigger expectation of what it really is.Meaning if your building a mild bike,what you tell us might sound like your biulding a full.Therefore when you are done and bust you don't get the reaction you were looking for.You might have people who respect and give you a pat the back or haters talking SH.............So just remember all "ELEMENT OF SURPRISE".Your good friend 78 Monte


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

When all these people back out,it gives the ones who do go a better chance of winning.I know people are going to say that's the only reason these individuals would win,but who cares atleast they showed.LOL I'm not going.So good luck to those who do go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, who is going to the SS?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2006, 08:59 AM~6179489
> *When all these people back out,it gives the ones who do go a better chance of winning.I know people are going to say that's the only reason these individuals would win,but who cares atleast they showed.LOL I'm not going.So good luck to those who do go.
> *



I AGREE WITH THE POINT THAT PEOPLE WILL SAY OH HE WON CUZ NO ONE WAS THERE... 

HEY IF YOU GO THROUGH THE TROUBLE OF SHOWING AND MAKING THE TRIP YOU DESERVE WHATEVER YOU GET... IT SHOULDN'T BE MADE LIGHT HAVE JUST BECAUSE CERTAIN PEOPLE WEREN'T THERE...

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

You guys remember that when I am the ony one showing in Vegas this year damn it!! lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 15 2006, 09:39 AM~6179763
> *You guys remember that when I am the ony one showing in Vegas this year damn it!! lol
> *



HEY IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE SHOWING... THE PROPS TO YOU. IT IS NOT YOUR FAULT NO ONE SHOWS... YOU DESERVE WHATEVER YOU WIN.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 15 2006, 08:39 AM~6179763
> *You guys remember that when I am the ony one showing in Vegas this year damn it!! lol
> *


Dude i give you credit just for going!!! I hate driving 5 hours let alone 3 days!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up AZROLLER!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up BigTex!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 09:48 AM~6179813
> *What's up BigTex!
> *



WHAT'S UP..... READY FOR VEGAS??


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 15 2006, 08:51 AM~6179841
> *WHAT'S UP..... READY FOR VEGAS??
> *


Not even close!! It's going to be long weekend nights!! Are you still coming out?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 09:53 AM~6179852
> *Not even close!! It's going to be long weekend nights!! Are you still coming out?
> *


I FLY IN SATURDAY AT 8AM...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 15 2006, 06:17 PM~6179591
> *I AGREE WITH THE POINT THAT PEOPLE WILL SAY OH HE WON CUZ NO ONE WAS THERE...
> 
> HEY IF YOU GO THROUGH THE TROUBLE OF SHOWING AND MAKING THE TRIP YOU DESERVE WHATEVER YOU GET... IT SHOULDN'T BE MADE LIGHT HAVE JUST BECAUSE CERTAIN PEOPLE WEREN'T THERE...
> ...


x1000 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 06:46 PM~6179803
> *Dude i give you credit just for going!!! I hate driving 5 hours let alone 3 days!!!
> *


Tru dat. :roflmao: hell I'd drive 3 days IF someone were to go with me


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2006, 10:07 AM~6179941
> *Tru dat.  :roflmao:  hell I'd drive 3 days IF someone were to go with me
> *



JUST DRIVE ONE DAY AND COME TO TEXAS....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 15 2006, 07:08 PM~6179947
> *JUST DRIVE ONE DAY AND COME TO TEXAS....
> *


 :cheesy: Hell yeah that's what I'm talkin about, maybe next year. We were going to go to SA this year but way too many problems prevented that trip


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hope to go next year lol if not who cares lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 15 2006, 09:45 AM~6180581
> *i hope to go next year lol if not who cares lmfao
> *


Next year is going to be better. Your going to bet there and so is Ozzy. Plus a whole lot of others that I want to meet.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 08:51 PM~6180634
> *Next year is going to be better. Your going to bet there and so is Ozzy. Plus a whole lot of others that I want to meet.
> *


Hell yeah I think 06 and 07 Supershows will be the best two so far. 

I'm looking at nex year's supershow as a continuation of this year's really. Those who didnt make it or who couldn't get their stuff done on time will finish and be there for 07


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Double post :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2006, 09:58 AM~6180699
> *Hell yeah I think 06 and 07 Supershows will be the best two so far.
> 
> I'm looking at nex year's supershow as a continuation of this year's really.  Those who didnt make it or who couldn't get their stuff done on time will finish and be there for 07
> *


Thias years SS is going to suck.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 11:51 AM~6180634
> *Next year is going to be better. Your going to bet there and so is Ozzy. Plus a whole lot of others that I want to meet.
> *


yea i am going to try and set up a both at the show next year and if we get in i will bring out the bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 15 2006, 10:31 AM~6180954
> *yea i am going to try and set up a both at the show next year and if we get in i will bring out the bikes
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 15 2006, 09:31 PM~6180954
> *yea i am going to try and set up a both at the show next year and if we get in i will bring out the bikes
> *


Just remember you can't enter any bikes at an exhibitor booth into the show, it'll have to be display only  

Last I heard the exhibitor booth was $500 but I'm sure its more like $1K or more for Vegas :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2006, 11:59 AM~6181681
> *Just remember you can't enter any bikes at an exhibitor booth into the show, it'll have to be display only
> 
> Last I heard the exhibitor booth was $500  but I'm sure its more like $1K or more for Vegas :dunno:
> *


Its $450 for the SS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 11:00 PM~6181690
> *Its $450 for the SS.
> *


That's cheap. Them vendors be making a killing then. 15K spectators plus thousands of friends and family of the exhibitors. Damn :0 

You know them food booths be making a killing charging $15 for a soda, chips, and burger


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hope it turns out good...see you next year


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2006, 06:54 AM~6179440
> *what's up Ken?I see your point and this is why I beleive in the element of surprise.You don't say anything on here or anywhere.Just do your project and bust it out when it's done.Usually when you talk about what your going to do we get a bigger expectation of what it really is.Meaning if your building a mild bike,what you tell us might sound like your biulding a full.Therefore when you are done and bust you don't get the reaction you were looking for.You might have people who respect and give you a pat the back or haters talking SH.............So just remember all "ELEMENT OF SURPRISE".Your good friend 78 Monte
> *


and you taught me this ! and thats why my way is ssshhh because if you start talking and it wont come true you look like an idiot when the time comes to show every and you end up with nothing but hopes and dreams so good luck to every one this year and the next year bike members !!! "ELEMENT OF SURPRISE" theres one person who did this really good was rec with problemas and the wait was good but theres was alot of hipe for it but it actaully was better than any one could of thought of !!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Two weeks from the show and nobody is talking? Everyone working hard on there stuff? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

me so horney...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not alot of people are going.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

im taking my 16 in radical most likley


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Im going to take the 64 this time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 06:19 PM~6220076
> *I think Im going to take the 64 this time.
> *


LETS DO IT I GOT HALF ON GAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2006, 05:21 PM~6220084
> *LETS DO IT I GOT HALF ON GAS
> *


aight, or should I bring the bel air? I cant decide.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 06:29 PM~6220137
> *aight, or should I bring the bel air? I cant decide.
> *


JUST TAKE THE 60 IMPLALA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bring ur wish u had a 64


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 06:29 PM~6220137
> *aight, or should I bring the bel air? I cant decide.
> *


EITHER ONE BRO IT DOSEN'T MATTER THEY ARE BOTH SIC'


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 05:30 PM~6220143
> *bring ur wish u had a 64
> *


Dont be mad cause dannny called shotgun. :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 06:38 PM~6220188
> *Dont be mad cause dannny called shotgun.  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2006, 03:47 PM~6219351
> *Two weeks from the show and nobody is talking? Everyone working hard on there stuff? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2006, 03:47 PM~6219351
> *Two weeks from the show and nobody is talking? Everyone working hard on there stuff? :dunno:
> *


I THINKI ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE NOT TALKING BECAUSE THEY TALKED ALL YEAR ABOUT IT AND NOW THEY AREN'T GOING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2006, 05:45 PM~6220248
> *I THINKI ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE NOT TALKING BECAUSE THEY TALKED ALL YEAR ABOUT IT AND NOW THEY AREN'T GOING
> *


Thats right. I gave up anyway when someone on the first page said RO was going to blah, blah, blah. So I figured I would put the trike to the side for the year.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im going!!! and if nobody else goes, that means BOTY for me !!! lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT GO. I AM SURE THERE WILL BE QUALITY BIKES THERE IN VEGAS......


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 06:50 PM~6220272
> *Thats right. I gave up anyway when someone on the first page said RO was going to blah, blah, blah. So I figured I would put the trike to the side for the year.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2006, 09:42 PM~6221772
> *:tears:
> *


Its all good homie. I will bring it next year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 12 2006, 08:06 AM~5951666
> *Rec, im sure theres more to come with his bike
> 
> *


Problemas will be there, he's just upset right now that he don't have it on a turntable spinning but I'm sure he'll still go.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 21 2006, 07:26 PM~6220500
> *Im going!!! and if nobody else goes, that means BOTY for me !!! lol
> *


That's a good way to look at it Mike! It would be worth the trip :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NO ONE TALKING....... WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT??

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE TRIKES.... BUT FROM I HAVE HEARD PINNACLE....REC.....FREDDY... LADY DEATH.... TONYO...ARE ALL GOING TO BE THERE. THAT HOLDS IS DOWN FOR THE TWO WHEELERS.

I PERSONALLY THINK PINNACLE.... REC... FREDDY WILL BE IN THE SWEEPSTAKES.... JUST TOO CLOSE TO PUT THEM IN ORDER. I HAVE TO SAY THIS WILL BE THE FIRST SUPERSHOW IN A WHILE WHERE THERE ARE 3 DIFFERENT BIKES THAT CAN TAKE IT.

DON' DISRESPECT TO LADY DEATH.....TONYO... OR CREMATOR..... BUT I THINK IT IS GOING TO BE HARDER FOR A 16" TO CRACK TO TOP THREE....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Nobility is going to take it this year for the two and three wheelers. Someone just make sure and call me from the show to tell me I was right. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 22 2006, 08:29 PM~6224177
> *NO ONE TALKING....... WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT??
> 
> I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE TRIKES.... BUT FROM I HAVE HEARD PINNACLE....REC.....FREDDY... LADY DEATH.... TONYO...ARE ALL GOING TO BE THERE.  THAT HOLDS IS DOWN FOR THE TWO WHEELERS.
> ...


I agree, I ain't even attempting to touch sweeps this year. I'm gunnin for Lady Death :guns: I'll be happy as hell if I take 1st in 16" Radical again :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2006, 08:40 PM~6224236
> *I think Nobility is going to take it this year for the two and three wheelers. Someone just make sure and call me from the show to tell me I was right.  :biggrin:
> *


All you gotta do is get on LIL around 8:30 or 9:00 Sunday night, guaranteed someone with their Blackberry or laptop will be posting the results as soon as they're announced


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 09:42 AM~6224258
> *All you gotta do is get on LIL around 8:30 or 9:00 Sunday night, guaranteed someone with their Blackberry or laptop will be posting the results as soon as they're announced
> *


Danny will probably hit me up on his nextel. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DON'T KNOW..... I THINK THE TRIKE CLASS IS PRETTY OPEN....

X TRIKE IS THERE... ASLYUM....AND WHO KNOWS WHO ELSE HAS BEEN WORKING IN THE DARK ALL YEAR LONG ON IMPROVEMENTS. 

EITHER WAY PROPS TO THE GUYS FOR MAKING IT OUT THERE AND COMPETING. I HAVE DONE IT BEFORE AND IT IS NOT EASY......


GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 22 2006, 10:29 AM~6224177
> *NO ONE TALKING....... WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT??
> 
> I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE TRIKES.... BUT FROM I HAVE HEARD PINNACLE....REC.....FREDDY... LADY DEATH.... TONYO...ARE ALL GOING TO BE THERE.  THAT HOLDS IS DOWN FOR THE TWO WHEELERS.
> ...


no cremator this year


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2006, 10:45 AM~6224286
> *Danny will probably hit me up on his nextel.  :biggrin:
> *


NO I WONT BECAUSE WE ARE GOING TO BE SITTING RIGHT BY EACH OTHER LIKE LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2006, 03:29 AM~6224177
> *NO ONE TALKING....... WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT??
> 
> I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE TRIKES.... BUT FROM I HAVE HEARD PINNACLE....REC.....FREDDY... LADY DEATH.... TONYO...ARE ALL GOING TO BE THERE.  THAT HOLDS IS DOWN FOR THE TWO WHEELERS.
> ...


I dont see how people rate this as one of the top bikes, nothing really special compared to Pinnacle or Rec, theres alot of better bikes then Freddy, but thats just my opinion


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 22 2006, 10:29 AM~6224177
> *NO ONE TALKING....... WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT??
> 
> I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE TRIKES.... BUT FROM I HAVE HEARD PINNACLE....REC.....FREDDY... LADY DEATH.... TONYO...ARE ALL GOING TO BE THERE.  THAT HOLDS IS DOWN FOR THE TWO WHEELERS.
> ...


Its been said its official i wont be at Las Vegas sorry everybody i really wanted to go
i didnt care if my bicycle was not ready.Good luck everybody maybe the 16" class has a
chance know


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 22 2006, 04:48 PM~6226543
> *no cremator this year
> *


 :angry: i like that bicycle i wish it was for sale


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:36 PM~6227568
> *:angry:  i like that bicycle i wish it was for sale
> *


 :twak: BUILD IT DONT BUY IT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2006, 08:49 PM~6227641
> *:twak: BUILD IT DONT BUY IT
> *


But i like the bicycle


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 22 2006, 08:07 PM~6227468
> *I dont see how people rate this as one of the top bikes, nothing really special compared to Pinnacle or Rec, theres alot of better bikes then Freddy, but thats just my opinion
> *




just wait and see.......you aint seen nothing yet on the freedy bike.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2006, 02:56 PM~6228070
> *just wait and see.......you aint seen nothing yet on the freedy bike.......... :biggrin:
> *


Yea i hope soo, i hope it looks alot better at Super Show, the last paintjob was disapointing  New Parts are needed too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 22 2006, 07:07 PM~6227468
> *I dont see how people rate this as one of the top bikes, nothing really special compared to Pinnacle or Rec, theres alot of better bikes then Freddy, but thats just my opinion
> *


Cause its from texas. Nuff said.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 02:39 AM~6228639
> *Cause its from texas. Nuff said.
> *



WELL SINCE YOU READ MY MIND......I WON'T REPEAT IT...

HIS FRAME IS NOT A VERY RADICAL FRAME, BUT IT IS NICE. NICE AND SIMPLE IS WHAT HE WANTED. GET HIM THE BODY POINTS. IT IS HARD TO TELL IN THE PICS, BUT IF YOU LOOK AT HIS FRAME....EVERY COLOR GRAPHIC YOU SAW WAS 3D...HAVE TO SEE IT IN PERSON TO APPRECIATE IT.

NOW HE JUST CAME OUT TO QUALIFY......THERE HAVE BEEN AND ARE CHANGES PLANNED FOR VEGAS. JUST A MATTER OF TIME BEING READY.

I WILL PUT MONEY THAT HE WILL NOT BE FAR OFF OF THE RACE FOR BOTY BY MUCH IF HE DOESN'T WIN IT.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 01:39 AM~6228639
> *Cause its from texas. Nuff said.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

NO


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

YES


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i don't know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

right.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

A special event will be going on during and after the super show. I will be accepting donatios for a very special fund. The get Mike Linville home fund. I will accept any and all doantions on his(my) behalf. Gas is exspensive!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Total Distance: 2649.0 miles
Total Estimated Time: 39 hours.,49mis.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN THAT IS NOT TOO BAD......MAYBE YOU CAN GET THE LONGEST DISTANCE AWARD.....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Maybe I can get the " gimme some damn money" award. lol How about some sympathy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 23 2006, 11:41 AM~6230784
> *Maybe I can get the " gimme some damn money" award. lol How about some sympathy?
> *


You might as well come out and move to Cali.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 23 2006, 01:41 PM~6230784
> *Maybe I can get the " gimme some damn money" award. lol How about some sympathy?
> *



YOU WILL GET SOME MONEY...... ALL 3 SWEEPSTAKE SPOTS GET MONEY.....


YOU CAN ALWAYS COME PLAY CRAPS WITH ME... I CAN GET YOU SOME MONEY THAT WAY....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im trying to learn Craps. I am always in to getting money.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 23 2006, 06:09 PM~6231830
> *Im trying to learn Craps. I am always in to getting money.
> *



WELL WE CAN SEE IF THE STRATOSHPERE IS LUCKY FOR US....I KNOW ONE YEAR AT CIRCUS CIRCUS I HAD THE DICE AND MY BROTHER AND COUSIN BOTH WON AT LEAST 500 WHILE I WAS ROLLING...SO MAYBE WE CAN DUPLICATE THAT RUN...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Who ever goes you better post pictures ASAP


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IF REC IS OUT.... THEN THAT LEAVES PINNACLE AND FREDDY.,....

OR IS REC NOT GOING TO VEGAS THE WAY HE WASN'T GOING TO HOUSTON EITHER....HHHMMMMM.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2006, 09:55 PM~6233080
> *IF REC IS OUT.... THEN THAT LEAVES PINNACLE AND FREDDY.,....
> 
> OR IS REC NOT GOING TO VEGAS THE WAY HE WASN'T GOING TO HOUSTON EITHER....HHHMMMMM.....
> *



rec trying to pull some trickery again...... :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HYPE IT UP, TEXAS STYLE!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2006, 11:24 PM~6233393
> *rec trying to pull some trickery again...... :0
> *


Well when i see my frame it breaks in half?I dont know why i press a button and it goes back together must be the new body?My friend said it dont look like Problemas original frame oh I hope to have my display done on time i had to go all out cant wait to show 
 plus my new mural i have 5 :0 well i have to finish my display laters lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 11:30 PM~6233407
> *HYPE IT UP, TEXAS STYLE!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 23 2006, 11:42 PM~6233452
> *Well when i see my frame it breaks in half?I dont know why i press a button and it goes back together must be the new body?My friend said it dont look like Problemas  original frame oh I hope to have my display done on time i had to go all out cant wait to show
> plus my new mural i have 5 :0  well i have to finish my display laters lol
> *



 :dunno:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2006, 11:50 PM~6233487
> *  :dunno:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks good so i guess your going then......i hope u do and bring the title to texas again........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2006, 10:49 PM~6233484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2006


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

more pics rec............


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2006, 11:59 PM~6233522
> *looks good so i guess your going then......i hope u do and bring the title to texas again........
> *


I dont know its going to be hard but i have alot of new stuff done to my bicycle like
a lift hydro rack for my hydraulic set up,neons,display,mural thats all after Las Vegal ill retire the bicycle


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

why retire so soon you going to redo it again after vegas.....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 24 2006, 12:04 AM~6233540
> *why retire so soon you going to redo it again after vegas.....
> *


No Iam thinking of building a radical 12" :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

do you got all of your screens working good now......


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 24 2006, 12:06 AM~6233549
> *do you got all of your screens working good now......
> *


They been working  i have 4 screens one on the back by the hydros,my seat,back fender and one on a dummy light


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 24 2006, 12:11 AM~6233564
> *They been working   i have 4screen the back,my seat,back fender and one on a dummy light*



cant wait to see it............one of the best bikes around right now....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what the circle thing rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 24 2006, 12:12 AM~6233568
> *cant wait to see it............one of the best bikes around right now....
> *


Its sounds crazy i have one on the dummy light but i might not show that dummy light since it wont get engraved on time but when you build a radical there aint no limit .


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

odd very odd


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 24 2006, 12:13 AM~6233571
> *what the circle thing rec
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 24 2006, 12:14 AM~6233573
> *Its sounds crazy i have one on the dummy light but i might not show that dummy light since it wont get engraved on time but when you build a radical  there aint no limit .
> *


well i hope everything goes well for you and you make it to vegas......push it to the limit...........you talked to my sister lately.....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 24 2006, 12:17 AM~6233584
> *well i hope everything goes well for you and you make it to vegas......push it to the limit...........you talked to my sister lately.....
> *


  you ready ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nope im just going to try and make it to support pedro.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 09:56 PM~6228070
> *just wait and see.......you aint seen nothing yet on the freedy bike.......... :biggrin:
> *


yup.. i was at pedros shop today.. and i seen the new shit.. bike was on the stands being painted.. dont doubt this bike..
but i see theres still people *hatin on texas *again...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

the thing above the pumps ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 12:26 AM~6233599
> *yup.. i was at pedros shop today.. and i seen the new shit.. bike was on the stands being painted.. dont doubt this bike..
> but i see theres still people hatin on texas again...
> *



they will find out in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 24 2006, 12:31 AM~6233612
> *they will find out in a couple of weeks.....
> *


that is true.. but like i said.. these foos here always hatin on texas.. i lost alot of love for some of them because of that


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 12:33 AM~6233619
> *that is true.. but like i said.. these foos here always hatin on texas.. i lost alot of love for some of them because of that*



same here


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 12:33 AM~6233619
> *that is true.. but like i said.. these foos here always hatin on texas.. i lost alot of love for some of them because of that
> *


well thats good to hear


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 05:19 PM~6220076
> *I think Im going to take the 64 this time.
> *


 :0 :0 does it match the trike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2006, 11:33 PM~6233619
> *that is true.. but like i said.. these foos here always hatin on texas.. i lost alot of love for some of them because of that
> *


Whos "hatin" on texas?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 12:21 PM~6234692
> *Whos "hatin" on texas?
> *


you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 10:00 AM~6234842
> *you.
> *


What? How?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6234842
> *you.
> *


IF HE IS THEN I AM TOO :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6234842
> *you.
> *


lol.. aahh hahahaa


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno: If someone has something to say to me then say it. I got family in texas an I almost moved there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 11:09 AM~6234896
> *:dunno: If someone has something to say to me then say it. I got family in texas an I almost moved there.
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO SAY TO YOU ''HAVE A NICE DAY'' :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 01:09 PM~6234896
> *:dunno: If someone has something to say to me then say it. I got family in texas an I almost moved there.
> *


i dont have anything to say, except that you constantly hate on texas. we dont hate on cali. so why do you do it to us? do you need me to go look for proof? this is just sraight up man to man talk. no b.s.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 10:15 AM~6234932
> *i dont have anything to say, except that you constantly hate on texas.  we dont hate on cali.  so why do you do it to us?  do you need me to go look for proof?  this is just sraight up man to man talk.  no b.s.
> *


How. Explain for me please.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this is booooooooooooooooooooooo shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit ................


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 24 2006, 10:21 AM~6234955
> *this is booooooooooooooooooooooo shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit ................
> *


What did I do wrong bro? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol noting lol lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 01:18 PM~6234946
> *How. Explain for me please.
> *


every time someone posts something from texas you talk about....
secrets
hype
"that texas style"
its cool, its just the internet. if someone posts a pic, youre the first one to give a negative comment. i just think its time that someone adressed it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 10:26 AM~6234972
> *every time someone posts something from texas you talk about....
> secrets
> hype
> ...


I remember when I said "texas style" I wrote it to get someones attention. I dont remember the topic or who I wrote it for but I did say that, just for that topic. 

The thing about secrets. I see that more people like to keep secrets and build it up for some reason. Hint at it and stuff. I never see some of the car builders do or say anything like that. I dont know why you guys do it. Everyone says that actually and I have already talked to those people about it. Its not just texas, its all over bro. Why do you need to "hype it up?" This aint high school? lol Just let the shit happen. 

I think that your exadurating (sp?) about me talking bad on every single pic that comes out of texas or is related. 

I dont think you know me bro. Its like when Sic paints something and posts the pics in his topic, and I go in there and say, "its aight". He knows Im just fucking around cause hes part of the homies who talk shit to each other in the chat. And if I offended you sic, then Im sorry. He knows that I respect him for the work that he did to erics frame and if i havent mentined it I will. I have expressed to him many times that I am interested in one of his paint jobs. 

Your right, this is the internet and even though these are just words on a screen, you were distrbed enough to bring it up to me or mention it. Even though you and me will never meet, I still dont like it when people are mad at me. 

I see a bigger issue here. I see alot of segregation between people from different regions and I think that needs to stop. For example the Cali and Texas topics. My thought on it is that Team Texas started it with that topic. There is this constant thought that everything from texas is better no matter what it is. We all like lowrider bikes and everything related and I think we should leave it at that.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

well i hear you. and it does make sense, but i still stand my ground. i do think you make comments, just so you and a few others can get a few cheap laughs. its always the same, you post something, sic and twisted laughs, a few of the kids follow. 
no disrespect, i got love for yall, just stating the obvious. 
and the whole "team texas" thing, thats no joke. That was on the streets and at the shows before it got brought up on lay-it-low.
the secrets, sorry man, that just adds to the game. builds suspense, keeps people on their toes. probably never gonna stop.
and why would you say that we would never meet? ive got plenty of friends that i have met through lowriding, and they dont live anywhere near me. i could easily run into you at a show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 10:55 AM~6235086
> *well i hear you.  and it does make sense,  but i still stand my ground.  i do think you make comments, just so you and a few others can get a few cheap laughs.  its always the same, you post something, sic and twisted laughs, a few of the kids follow.
> no disrespect, i got love for yall, just stating the obvious.
> and the whole "team texas" thing,  thats no joke.  That was on the streets and at the shows before it got brought up on lay-it-low.
> ...


Bro, if you think Im the biggest person against texas then your completely wrong. You make it sound like I dedicate my life to clowning on texas. 

I dont know who your calling "kids"

I think those topics just add to the fire of this vs. that. 

I said we would probably never meet cause I only go to El Paso and not anywhere else out there so unless you go out there or to the SS, then the chance of us meeting are slim. I love to meet people from lil and thats why I love taking the lil group pics. Getting eveyone together is sometimes a problem but its worth it. I have nothing against meeting you I have along list of people that I would like to meet. I have to admit that your not up there but thats cause I hardly know you. No offence and nothing personal. I wish we could meet so that we can talk about this in person. If i did run into you at a show, then I would say hi. if you ever come out to Cali then I would inviote you into my home, or hotel room or where ever I was staying. Ozzy is comming out next year and I would love it if he came out. I have made similar offers to Sic and I forgot who else.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 02:09 PM~6235133
> *Bro, if you think Im the biggest person against texas then your completely wrong. You make it sound like I dedicate my life to clowning on texas.
> 
> I dont know who your calling "kids"
> ...



When did I say you were the biggest person against Texas? That was never said. You asked who was hating, and I answered.
When I say kids, I mean kids. The children behind the keyboards who make most of the posts in here. The ones that think that the LIL members are the only ones at the shows. I know me and you both are grown, so we're not the kids.
And the SS is what i was talking about. I'm not going this year, just because the rest of my club isn't. Not a money issue, just not going alone. 

And youre right, you hardly know me. Thats on purpose. I dont think that everyone cares what everybody else thinks. So, i dont post my thoughts that often. If i post something of mine, I usually dont get that great of a response, because I dont throw it in everyones faces. 
Basically, the internet is for info, the shows are for the satisfaction.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 11:24 AM~6235188
> *When did I say you were the biggest person against Texas?  That was never said.  You asked who was hating, and I answered.
> When I say kids, I mean kids.  The children behind the keyboards who make most of the posts in here.  The ones that think that the LIL members are the only ones at the shows.  I know me and you both are grown, so we're not the kids.
> And the SS is what i was talking about.  I'm not going this year, just because the rest of my club isn't.  Not a money issue, just not going alone.
> ...


You just made it seem like you wernt changing your mind on me. I think your labeling me as something and thats it. 

Im not going to the SS becasue of $$$. :biggrin: That and some other things didnt work out.  

Its like you said, alot of people on here dont know who you are so there hesitant to post in your topics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he doesnt make topics.. not many ive seen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 11:41 AM~6235244
> *he doesnt make topics.. not many ive seen
> *


Do you think Im hating on texas?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 12:47 PM~6235263
> *Do you think Im hating on texas?
> *


sometimes u do.. u make smart starcastic remarks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 01:01 PM~6235489
> *sometimes u do.. u make smart starcastic remarks
> *


Can you provide me with some examples?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not about to go search through all that shit..
u also do it chat too.. sometimes..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 05:09 PM~6236478
> *im not about to go search through all that shit..
> u also do it chat too.. sometimes..
> *


I still dont know what your talking about.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 05:11 PM~6236493
> *I still dont know what your talking about.
> *


cant we all be friends and get along.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

judt 4 get it


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I hate you all!!! Texas and Cali!! Im a Hater!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2006, 09:48 PM~6237014
> *I hate you all!!! Texas and Cali!! Im a Hater!
> *


Im with you!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont joke around like that mike. People might take you serious.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 10:05 PM~6237104
> *Dont joke around like that mike. People might take you serious.
> *


actually, i met mike in houston this year and our conversation wasnt serious. all we talked about was houston strippers.  

but there you go again with another cheap shot. fyi


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 07:24 PM~6237239
> *actually, i met mike in houston this year and our conversation wasnt serious.  all we talked about was houston strippers.
> 
> but there you go again with another cheap shot.  fyi
> *


It doesnt matter cause people are already dragging my name in the mud.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I deny knowing anything about Houston strippers. I think you met my brother. Hes always acting up like that. Damn it! Nah man I get along with everyone. I dont descriminate.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK SOME THINGS ARE BEING TAKEN TOO SERIOUSLY. IN TEXAS WE DO TAKE COMPETITION TO HEART....BUT THAT IS JUST US.

I DON'T REALLY THING PEOPLE HATE.... JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW WE ARE. THAT IS WHY YOU SEE A LOT OF "TEXAS HYPE". THAT IS JUST US BEING US.

SO I GUESS THIS CAN BE DROPPED AND LETS GET BACK TO TALKING ABOUT WHO IS GOING TO MAKE A SERIOUS RUN AT THE TITLE......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2006, 11:55 AM~6235086
> *well i hear you.  and it does make sense,  but i still stand my ground.  i do think you make comments, just so you and a few others can get a few cheap laughs.  its always the same, you post something, sic and twisted laughs, a few of the kids follow.
> no disrespect, i got love for yall, just stating the obvious.
> and the whole "team texas" thing,  thats no joke.  That was on the streets and at the shows before it got brought up on lay-it-low.
> ...


I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANT AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOUR FROM BRO, IF I LAUGH WHO GIVES A FUCK IF YOU DONT LIKE DONT COME ON HERE AND THIS GOES FOR EVERYONES THAT FEELS THIS WAY........I REPRESENT CALIFORNIA TO THE FULLEST BUT THAT DOSEN'T MEAN I HATE ON TEXAS ASK THE HOMIE REC WE CALL EACH OTHER ALL THE TIME HE'LL TELL I NEVER SAY SHIT BAD ABOUT TEXAS AND HE ALSO KNOWS IM THE TYPE OF PERSON THAT SPEAKS WHATS ON MY MIND AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE GOOD THATS WHAT IM TRYING DO......TO EVERYONE ELSE WHOS LIKE ME AND DOSEN'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT TEXAS ,CALI FLORIDA, WASHINGTON OR MEXICO OR JAPAN ...I HOPE WE CHILL IN VEGAS THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2006, 09:22 PM~6237674
> *I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANT AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOUR FROM BRO,  IF I LAUGH WHO GIVES A FUCK IF YOU DONT LIKE DONT COME ON HERE AND THIS GOES FOR EVERYONES THAT FEELS THIS WAY........I REPRESENT CALIFORNIA TO THE FULLEST BUT THAT DOSEN'T MEAN I HATE ON TEXAS ASK THE HOMIE REC WE CALL EACH OTHER ALL THE TIME HE'LL TELL I NEVER SAY SHIT BAD ABOUT TEXAS AND HE ALSO KNOWS IM THE TYPE OF PERSON THAT SPEAKS WHATS ON MY MIND AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE GOOD THATS WHAT IM TRYING DO......TO EVERYONE ELSE WHOS LIKE ME AND DOSEN'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT TEXAS ,CALI FLORIDA, WASHINGTON OR MEXICO OR JAPAN ...I HOPE WE CHILL IN VEGAS THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


I have no problem with no one this is just internet let forget about this and talk about Las Vegas  So do yall think this year will be a good year for the bicycle class?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 23 2006, 08:19 AM~6228139
> *Yea i hope soo, i hope it looks alot better at Super Show, the last paintjob was disapointing    New Parts are needed too
> *



You just dissed a Candyman paint job? :tears:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

pedro painted his own frame not the candyman :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 24 2006, 10:02 AM~6233533
> *I dont know its going to be hard  but i have alot of new stuff  done to my bicycle like
> a lift hydro rack for my hydraulic set up,neons,display,mural thats all after Las Vegal ill retire the bicycle
> *


That's just straight out bull s*** right there :twak: :nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2006, 10:33 AM~6233619
> *that is true.. but like i said.. these foos here always hatin on texas.. i lost alot of love for some of them because of that
> *


Trust me, Texas ain't gonna be the state getting hated on this year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 25 2006, 09:01 AM~6238216
> *pedro painted his own frame not the candyman :uh:
> *


Oh yeah that's right. I forgot he does his own paint.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 24 2006, 11:11 PM~6238254
> *Trust me, Texas ain't gonna be the state getting hated on this year.
> *



ITS GOING TO BE ARIZONA RIGHT TONY...... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 25 2006, 09:12 AM~6238263
> *ITS GOING TO BE ARIZONA RIGHT TONY...... :biggrin:
> *


You know it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 25 2006, 02:22 PM~6237674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then the paint job is good, i rather people do there own work


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 24 2006, 11:36 PM~6238363
> *You forgot Aus  :biggrin:
> Well then the paint job is good, i rather people do there own work
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT BIKES... WHAT ABOUT TRIKES......WHO ALL IS GOING... OR SHOULD I SAY WHO IS MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THEY ARE GOING... ....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 25 2006, 05:08 PM~6239162
> *EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT BIKES... WHAT ABOUT TRIKES......WHO ALL IS GOING... OR SHOULD I SAY WHO IS MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THEY ARE GOING... ....
> *


I almost bought a pedal tricycle on Ebay this summer but I was like "Naw they STILL take too much room"


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 25 2006, 07:08 AM~6239162
> *EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT BIKES... WHAT ABOUT TRIKES......WHO ALL IS GOING... OR SHOULD I SAY WHO IS MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THEY ARE GOING... ....
> *


I will be there!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 10:53 PM~6240892
> *I will be there!!!
> *


You know it brother :thumbsup: AZ will be holding it down showing strong.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i won't be there :tears: :tears: i hate you tony  j/k :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 25 2006, 11:38 PM~6241227
> *i won't be there :tears:  :tears: i hate you tony  j/k :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry man I'll paint my bike orange before the show in honor of Creamator


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2006, 11:22 PM~6237674
> *I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANT AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOUR FROM BRO,  IF I LAUGH WHO GIVES A FUCK IF YOU DONT LIKE DONT COME ON HERE AND THIS GOES FOR EVERYONES THAT FEELS THIS WAY........I REPRESENT CALIFORNIA TO THE FULLEST BUT THAT DOSEN'T MEAN I HATE ON TEXAS ASK THE HOMIE REC WE CALL EACH OTHER ALL THE TIME HE'LL TELL I NEVER SAY SHIT BAD ABOUT TEXAS AND HE ALSO KNOWS IM THE TYPE OF PERSON THAT SPEAKS WHATS ON MY MIND AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE GOOD THATS WHAT IM TRYING DO......TO EVERYONE ELSE WHOS LIKE ME AND DOSEN'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT TEXAS ,CALI FLORIDA, WASHINGTON OR MEXICO OR JAPAN ...I HOPE WE CHILL IN VEGAS THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


DAMN MAN. EASY. DIDNT CALL YOU OUT. JUST SAID YOUR NAME, THEN SAID I GOT LOVE FOR YALL.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2006, 03:09 PM~6241913
> *DAMN MAN.  EASY.  DIDNT CALL YOU OUT.  JUST SAID YOUR NAME, THEN SAID I GOT LOVE FOR YALL.
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i just got carried away i guess i just dont like anyone talking shit about me or my homies but i still back up what i said


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2006, 05:12 PM~6241943
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i just got carried away i guess i just dont like anyone talking shit about me or my homies but i still back up what i said
> *


REALLY HOPE YALL DONT THINK I WAS TALKING SHIT. TOO OLD FOR ALL THAT.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2006, 03:41 PM~6242149
> *REALLY HOPE YALL DONT THINK I WAS TALKING SHIT.  TOO OLD FOR ALL THAT.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT MAN....LETS JUST DROP THIS BULLSHIT WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT IT EVERYONE IS PROBALLY TIRED OF READING IT SO LETS JUST GO ON WITH OUR LIFES AND FUCK THE DUMB SHIT JEALOUSY AND HATERS ARE EVERYWHERE ITS A PART OF LIFE DEAL WITH OR KILL YOURSELF THATS ALL YOU CAN DO FUCK EVERYONE INCLUDING MYSELF THATS HOW I FEEL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 26 2006, 01:49 AM~6242207
> *YOU KNOW WHAT MAN....LETS JUST DROP THIS BULLSHIT WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT IT EVERYONE IS PROBALLY TIRED OF READING IT SO LETS JUST GO ON WITH OUR LIFES AND FUCK THE DUMB SHIT JEALOUSY AND HATERS ARE EVERYWHERE ITS A PART OF LIFE DEAL WITH OR KILL YOURSELF THATS ALL YOU CAN DO FUCK EVERYONE INCLUDING MYSELF THATS HOW I FEEL
> *


x2 Squash all the beef. We got enough haters outside the bike community, fighting amongst ourselves only makes it worse. We allow the haters to win when that happens


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 04:15 PM~6242397
> *x2  Squash all the beef.  We got enough haters outside the bike community, fighting amongst ourselves only makes it worse.  We allow the haters to win when that happens
> *


TONY O's MAD


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 02:39 PM~6241245
> *Don't worry man I'll paint my bike orange before the show in honor of Creamator
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2006, 03:16 PM~6242401
> *TONY O's MAD
> *


X2 but heres something really sad.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i ant going to sit at 5 on sunday.........shit


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:39 PM~6242523
> *X2 but heres something really sad.
> 
> 
> ...


WELL THAT SUCKS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 25 2006, 03:41 PM~6242535
> *i ant going to sit at 5 on sunday.........shit
> *


me niether. See you guys next year!!! :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2006, 03:42 PM~6242549
> *WELL THAT SUCKS
> *


It does but now I can start on my cruiser.  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be sleeping holding my teddy and sucking my thumb..... :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 25 2006, 03:44 PM~6242558
> *ill be sleeping holding my teddy and sucking my thumb..... :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2006, 03:49 PM~6242589
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

They didnt even give me the address on my letter.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 06:47 PM~6243238
> *They didnt even give me the address on my letter.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2006, 06:49 PM~6243254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: 
How many bicycle get to show inside?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I WONDER IF THERES GOING TO BE ANY DRAMA AFTER THE AWARDS CEREMONY LIKE THERE WAS LAST YEAR... ARGUING WITH THE JUDGES


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 25 2006, 06:50 PM~6243265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> How many bicycle get to show inside?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC+Sep 25 2006, 05:50 PM~6243265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There probably is.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 03:39 PM~6242523
> *X2 but heres something really sad.
> 
> 
> ...


man, tough brake that really sucks. you still gonna go as a spectator?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 06:55 PM~6243291
> *There was alot of bikes indoors. One whole wall of the place is for bikes. Basiclly the best of the best?
> There probably is.
> *


Thanks for the info only 13 days left


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 25 2006, 07:01 PM~6243331
> *Thanks for the info only 13 days left
> *


UNTIL THE SHOW BUT ONLY LIKE 8 DAYS BEFORE SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO LEAVE FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 25 2006, 05:55 PM~6243293
> *man, tough brake that really sucks. you still gonna go as a spectator?
> *


Its cool. One less thing to worry about. I guess I will just come out stronger for next year.  Im really excited to start working on my cruiser.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so u are goin rec we have to kick it fool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

next year.. im a try to go.. by then ill have my tralier finished.. ..i wanan go and show.. hopefully my class wont get harder and ill still have it on lock..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:39 PM~6242523
> *X2 but heres something really sad.
> 
> 
> ...


BOYCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

reday for sunday....chuck


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

oct 1 i mean


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 26 2006, 04:52 AM~6243275
> *I WONDER IF THERES GOING TO BE ANY DRAMA AFTER THE AWARDS CEREMONY LIKE THERE WAS LAST YEAR... ARGUING  WITH THE JUDGES
> *


Who was arguing last year? Hey you get what you get that's what I say. Unless your shit wasn't even judged then you ain't got nothin to complain about


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Double Post :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 26 2006, 05:54 PM~6246376
> *BOYCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


I'm boycotting from 10 October to 3 March :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL I AM GETTING READY TO COMPLAIN.... I KNOW THEY ARE NOT GOING TO JUDGE ME!!


----------

